# Nsw Xmas In July Case 2007 - Consumption



## PostModern (1/7/07)

This is the final list of beers in the NSW case swap.
Post you tasting notes below.

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Leave it two to three weeks.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - August or later
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084) - Ready to drink, has some smoky phenols, but is certainly dry.
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - Vienna lager (saflager S23) Bottled 17/6/07. Will prob need another few weeks to carb
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line As per post 78 + first gen WL004
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002) - Ready! Drink soon.
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380) - in a few weeks?
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## PostModern (1/7/07)

I obviously had reason to post this thread, seeing I'm sipping a beer now!
As I had long trip home, I didn't think I'd find a clear beer left in the back of the bus, but I held some up to the light and came across a beer with no sign of aggitated yeast. Good ole US-05.

*#20 Gulpa's American Amber*

The carbonation is perfect. Poured with a nice small beaded white head. Nice aroma, mix of coloured malt and hops. Clear as a whistle. Fantasic! The flavour reflects the aroma. Nice balance of malt, coloured malt and hops. Strong bitterness without being OTT. 

Cheers Gulpa, nice drop! Definitely a good start to the case for me!


----------



## Weizguy (1/7/07)

Thanks PoMo (or is that Popo, from the Beerfest movie?),

You've helped me pick my first beer. If it's drinking well now, I'm happy to get into it.

I've missed the boat a little in previous case swaps, and drank some beers a little too old.

I hope to catch the boat this time.

Sounds like Craig's roggenbier is close to the top of the list, too

Seth


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/07)

Not sure if I should include the complimentary beers in the consumption, but I had the appropriate glass, so why not! I also am not exactly trained in the fine art of beertastings (you like what you like... end of story)

Here's Stuster's Belgian Blonde. 
I struggled to drink this beer slowly, as it was so good. Nice and fresh, but kinda complex as well. Stupidly I drank this too soon after taking out of the fridge. Will have to fix that... and adjust the fridge temp tonight.
Went well with the homemade pizzas last night.
Cheers for that Stu!


----------



## PostModern (2/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I've missed the boat a little in previous case swaps, and drank some beers a little too old.



I've done the opposite in the past and drank some before they were ready. This time I have a print out of the list with the beers, so I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Stuster (2/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> Here's Stuster's Belgian Blonde.
> I struggled to drink this beer slowly, as it was so good. Nice and fresh, but kinda complex as well. Stupidly I drank this too soon after taking out of the fridge. Will have to fix that... and adjust the fridge temp tonight.
> Went well with the homemade pizzas last night.
> Cheers for that Stu!



Glad you liked it.  You deserved it for putting your hand up for the swap. :super: 

Looks great in that glass. Have to get myself a nice range of glasses. B) 

I've done the same as you this time, PoMo. I've got a print out by the case of beers. Since it's got some good reviews, I'd better start with that Amber tonight. :chug:


----------



## Gulpa (2/7/07)

Cheers PM. Glad you enjoyed and thanks for the feedback. Im looking forward to starting on the case next weekend. 

Andrew.


----------



## Thommo (2/7/07)

Gulpa,

I'm drinking yours as we speak, and have to echo PoMo's notes. Good carbonation level, poured very clear, (and I only took the bottles out of the car this morning, and put this beer in the fridge when I got home from work at 6pm.) I am 3/4's of the way through the glass and the small head is still there - very persistent. Please post this recipe, or at least PM me the hopping schedule, as this balance and flavour is what I'm looking for in my American Amber and haven't quite got there yet.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Barramundi (3/7/07)

Guys , my swap beer was my first attempt at a full batch all grain beer , so please feel free to be critical with your feedback on it , its been in the bottle for a month so i thinks its ready to drink, like i said be critical but be kind ...

cheers NED


----------



## Weizguy (3/7/07)

Barramundi said:


> Guys , my swap beer was my first attempt at a full batch all grain beer , so please feel free to be critical with your feedback on it , its been in the bottle for a month so i thinks its ready to drink, like i said be critical but be kind ...
> 
> cheers NED


...and may I suggest professional-style feedback. If you can't tell someone why their beer tastes wrong, you shouldn't say it.

It's always good to "sandwich" negative feedback between positive comments. My example: The beer had a great persistent head, but was too bitter and unbalanced. It also possessed great malt and hop character.

If you have to tell someone that their beer was sh!te, you should suggest what was wrong/unbalanced/missing/out-of-place and maybe how to make it right (next time).
Example: Try using hops with less co-humulone, or less hops with co-humulone to decrease the hop harshness exhibited in this ale.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Slurpdog (3/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> ...and may I suggest professional-style feedback. If you can't tell someone why their beer tastes wrong, you shouldn't say it.
> 
> It's always good to "sandwich" negative feedback between positive comments. My example: The beer had a great persistent head, but was too bitter and unbalanced. It also possessed great malt and hop character.
> 
> ...



Commonly known as feeding a hungry person a shit sandwich!


----------



## Weizguy (3/7/07)

Slurpdog said:


> Commonly known as feeding a hungry person a shit sandwich!


Hmmm, I'm sure that's not what I said. :blink: 

Let me put it another way. It's about improving the beer, not destroying the soul of the brewer, and it's about helping the brewer to find improvements in the process and ingredients, not focussed on telling someone they can't make beer.

It's all subjective, and very personal, on the feedback-giving and feedback-receiving sides.

Hope this helps, and I hope that I never feed someone a shit sandwich. That would be useless feedback.

Seth


----------



## petesbrew (4/7/07)

I had another complimentary stubby last night. I'm pretty sure MHB brought it down. If not who's was it? I'm a shocker.

It was labelled "104 GSA", and I'm doing my head in thinking what it stands for? Poured beautifully, and the head retention was fantastic all the way to the last drop. On initial taste I thought I was drinking a fruit beer of sorts. It was very fullbodied, and absolutely delicious. I have another stubby of this liquid gold, which I'll crack very soon. Will post a pic of it too, and attempt to take pics of every longneck.

Have to organise myself in what longnecks to start drinking, according to the notes and the yeast types.
Pete


----------



## Trent (4/7/07)

Um, Pete
That was one of mine, I think. It was my first attempt at a Belgian and is Golden Strong Ale. I found that there is quite a bit of fruity esters in there, possibly apple and pear, but IMO it is a little too full bodied to be a GSA, but I certainly enjoy it none the less. Be careful after drinking if yer gonna go for a drive, it turned out to be 8.5%, hence the stubbies. I am very glad that you liked it, and that you have another bottle left. You deserve all ya receive for putting yer hands up to do the swap.
All the best
Trent


----------



## petesbrew (4/7/07)

Trent said:


> Um, Pete
> That was one of mine, I think. It was my first attempt at a Belgian and is Golden Strong Ale. I found that there is quite a bit of fruity esters in there, possibly apple and pear, but IMO it is a little too full bodied to be a GSA, but I certainly enjoy it none the less. Be careful after drinking if yer gonna go for a drive, it turned out to be 8.5%, hence the stubbies. I am very glad that you liked it, and that you have another bottle left. You deserve all ya receive for putting yer hands up to do the swap.
> All the best
> Trent



Ah, thanks for that Trent, and for the others you sent along. From that GSA, I know I'm looking at some quality ales. Will have the next one in a proper belgian glass.
I wish my GSA done at the Hills brewers big brew day turned out even half as good as that. I'll try your IPA next to mine (bottled monday night) in a months time.
Thanks for the alc content as well!


----------



## shmick (4/7/07)

It seems to have fallen off the list but mine's ready to drink.

This one becomes a little dry if left too long so get in early.

Thanks to all the participants and organisers - especially MHB and petesbrew. Well done.

Just got to pick up my cases now get stuck in. :chug:


----------



## Trent (4/7/07)

Gday all
Thanks to everyone that went to all the trouble of making this swap work, great to be involved again.
First cab off the rank for me is TD's HONEY BROWN LAGER, cause I have had alot of it in BC.

Nice caramel malty aroma, with a hint of honey to it, but no real hops (not expecting any anyway!) The carbonation is fairly low, but the colour is a beautiful deep brown, and surprisingly it is a little cloudy. Could be cause I didnt give it much time to settle. There is a faint, yet definite honey flavour in the beer, that is well supported by the malt, that displays a fair caramel element. The body is quite full for a lager, and it is not a bad beer at all. Could get a bit cloying after a few, but I think it is the perfect way to start off the night, especially with the footy on. Quite clean at the end of the palate, so it is very well brewed, and there is plenty of flavour in there. The bitterness is medium high and offsets well against the malt.
If I were to suggest a way to improve, it would probably do something about the cloudiness, and reduce the amount of crystal in there (if any) and maybe get the colour from a touch of pale chocolate? No matter what, this is a good beer, so thanks for sharing, TD.
All the best
Trent
PS Go the Blues!


----------



## Slurpdog (4/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hmmm, I'm sure that's not what I said. :blink:
> 
> Let me put it another way. It's about improving the beer, not destroying the soul of the brewer, and it's about helping the brewer to find improvements in the process and ingredients, not focussed on telling someone they can't make beer.
> 
> ...



I knew what you were saying Lez. I was just stirring.


----------



## Slurpdog (4/7/07)

Well considering I'm just finishing my keg of chocolate porter I thought it sensible to try Forboys chocolate porter.

This beer pours brilliantly and maintained it's head the whole way through.
Carbonation, I think, is perfect, with a fine bead.
I can only describe the aroma as 'fresh' and 'subtle'.
Nothing really sticks out on the nose, even after letting it warm up a little.
I started drinking this beer a little too cold and could only pick up a slight roasted malt flavour, but as it warmed up I started to detect some very slight chocolate hints.
The beer finishes very dry, almost dusty which would be attributed to the WLP007 yeast.
Personally, I prefer my darker beers with a little bit more body, but I can certainly appreciate the softer flavours of this offering.
I didn't think that a dark beer could be made with such delicate flavours but I stand corrected.
Thanks Forkboy, I really enjoyed your beer.

Mine's going to stick out like dog's bollocks compared to this!


----------



## PostModern (4/7/07)

I am going to taste the choccy porters side by side on not-a-school night.

Tonight I tasted *Homebrewworld's American Pale Ale* because I had some nachos for dinner.

Aroma is of typical American hops. It really jumps out well. Nice colour, excellent clarity in the glass. Head was firm but short lasting and left only minimal lacing. The flavour, like the aroma dominated by the hops, fruity and citrusy. Quite bitter. It drank well and I enjoyed it, but I think it could do with a little more malt profile to back up the hops. Nice beer, tho, just slightly overbiased towards bitterness.


----------



## Slurpdog (4/7/07)

Mmm, I'm finding similar with Gulpa's American Amber.
Pours great and holds a persisitant head throughout the glass.
Very hop driven, and although something I'm not that used too, I still liked it as it was quite fresh.

Not a school night here Pomo. The kids are on hol's and so am I, hence the double tasting tonight.


----------



## petesbrew (5/7/07)

Spent a fair chunk of yesterday looking at the list, typing in yeast strains and highlighting "ready to drink"s... gotta keep myself organised.

First longneck cracked was Slurpdog's Choccy Porter.

Only had a couple of hours in the fridge to chill, but it was at a nice temp for tasting.
This is a nice dark for a winter night, Slurpdog! Poured well, and the head retention was great. (excuse my dodgy pouring efforts in the pic). The taste of roasty choc I found subtle and smooth, and in the topup I thought I could taste cascade? I really enjoyed this porter. A great start to 28 longnecks of indulgance.


----------



## petesbrew (5/7/07)

shmick said:


> It seems to have fallen off the list but mine's ready to drink.
> 
> This one becomes a little dry if left too long so get in early.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Shmick, shall place it in the fridge asap.


----------



## Punter (5/7/07)

Had my first bottle last night, decided on slurpdogs choccy porter.
I'm not too good at describing flavours or aromas, so 
I'll give a brief description of what I thought.
Poured with a nice tan coloured head that lasted all the way to the end
with great lacing on the glass. Black, almost opaque with a nice ruby colour 
when held up to the light. Very light roasty/choc flovours that went down well.
Very slight fruitiness? to the nose, but maybe thats just my head cold playing games.
Overall I very much enjoyed this beer Slurpdog, finished the bottle pretty
quickly :chug: 
Thankyou


----------



## PostModern (5/7/07)

shmick said:


> It seems to have fallen off the list but mine's ready to drink.
> 
> This one becomes a little dry if left too long so get in early.
> 
> ...



Updated the first post. I think we might need to repost the list with any amendments every couple of pages or so of this thread. I've found that 002 can make gushers in the bottle. It seems to wake up once it's primed and start chewing on stuff it left behind after primary. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## shmick (5/7/07)

PostModern said:


> Updated the first post. I think we might need to repost the list with any amendments every couple of pages or so of this thread. I've found that 002 can make gushers in the bottle. It seems to wake up once it's primed and start chewing on stuff it left behind after primary. Has anyone else seen this?



I've never had gushers but a few have been a bit more lively than expected after a while in the bottle.
I usually carb on the low side for these anyway so none have been a complete disaster but can end up a little dry as I mentioned.

002 seems to chew away for a long time in the bottle and can take ages to settle down and condition.
Maybe it's got something to do with the flocculation (more like coagulation IMO).
I've found giving it a bit of a rouse every day or 2 during the second week in the fermentor and raising the temp a degree or so towards the end helps drop the FG that final point or 2 before bottling.

Traditionally these ales are drunk very young and cask conditioned with little or no priming so these traits are probably ideal in that situation.
I reckon they're at their best only a week or 2 after bottling anyway.


----------



## PostModern (5/7/07)

shmick said:


> Traditionally these ales are drunk very young and *cask conditioned* with little or no priming so these traits are probably ideal in that situation.



That's exactly the conclusion Barry and I came to at the IBU big brew day when he opened a gushing Porter and I told him about my experience with 002. A good cask or kegging strain.


----------



## petesbrew (6/7/07)

Had another complimentary stubbie, courtesy of Stuster. A Coopers Pale Ale clone.
Had a bit of a gusher when I cracked the top, but luckily not a drop was spilt!
Damn it was yet another top beer. Big, gutsy and fruity. Total enjoyment. 
Cheers for that Stuster :beer:

quick edit: Shmick, your tallie is in the fridge awaiting the weekend. Top Label mate!!!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (6/7/07)

Tonight I tasted Homebrewworld's American Pale Ale because I had some nachos for dinner.

Glad you liked it Post Modern.
On bottling day (something i only do for xmas cases) i found out that i only had 10 or so of those carbonation drops left in the packet (from previous xmas case).
So i flew up the local shop and bought some sugar cubes, cut them in half thinking i would rather under carb than bottle bomb. 
So yes due to my lack of exp i recon i have under-carbed the batch.
The same batch out of the keg was fine ( i brewed a 40L batch ) and with a touch of wheat in the batch i found the head retention/foam very good.

I am often guilty of spending hrs brewing and get really into making it best i can, only to do somethin like this in the end. 

Cheers to all the organisers on this swap, i raise my glass to you.
Cheers
HBW


----------



## Stuster (6/7/07)

Glad you liked it, pete. :super: 

Not sure I like the gusher bit though. Hmm, could have been just that bottle I guess as the rest of the batch is not overcarbed at all. :unsure:


----------



## petesbrew (6/7/07)

Stuster said:


> Glad you liked it, pete.
> 
> Not sure I like the gusher bit though. Hmm, could have been just that bottle I guess as the rest of the batch is not overcarbed at all. :



Sorry, maybe it wasn't a gusher. h34r: I had a raspberry blonde of which one of the last longnecks (9months old) painted a friends ceiling pink! 
How about it "quickly foamed" out of the stubbie when i cracked it? No worries, though, as I managed to get it into the pint glass immediately with no drops spilt. It had a nice thick creamy head which stayed all the way to the end. Mate it was bloody beautiful.

Good on MHB, I got a package this morning with a Hunter Brewing Co. Hopmonster Magnum, as well as a big bottle of 3 year old Raspberry mead! What a champ!!! :beer:  
Seriously, you guys are a generous bunch. Whenever any of you are around Carlo, feel free to drop in for a beer! :beer: 
Pete


----------



## Punter (6/7/07)

Just opened my contribution for a test run. 
Its ready to drink whenever you get to it.
A bit too roasty for a Schwarzbier, the first mouthful hits you pretty
full on, but mellows further into it. Not sure whats caused it to be so
full on, as this is my standard recipe.
Anyway hope you enjoy it and all honest feedback is appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (6/7/07)

I sampled (well, I drank the whole bottle, in fact) Schmick's ESB last night, after a bottle of one of my American wheat beers.

I'm not too familiar with ESB , as a style (and I missed that week of BJCP learning/tasting), but always willing to take a beer on it's own merits.

This beer was very drinkable and balanced. Notes of maltiness and chocolate roastiness. I detected some hop aroma and flavour, which gave the beer that certain something that would earn extra points from me in a comp.
As Schmick suggested, the yeast appears to be a little hungry after bottling, and the beer did foam in my glass. It needed a few minutes to settle and a few small top-ups to get me a great looking glass of beer. Good head retention and lacing followed each sip. Overall, a pleasant, complex beer, which reminded me of a beer I had before, but I'm not sure what. It may have been a previous case beer I consumed some time in the last twelve months...and maybe that was the edge it had for me, the allure of semi-recognition. Well done. (this beer consumed from a Nonic glass).

Tonight, again after a wheat beer (good palate cleanser), I drank, and am still drinking #20 Gulpa's American Amber. Carbonation is well-adjusted and the head is persistent. Colour is on the money for the style, IMO. The flavour is great when cold, but as it warms, I detect some tannic astringency leading to a lingering bitterness.
The hop and malt flavours are strong and very pleasant. I get some sweetness and some woodiness from maybe some specialty grain. Was the grain maybe rinsed with hot water above 80 C? I recognise this flavour from one of my beers that exemplified tannins at a BJCP tasting session. Easily fixed and easily overlooked when consumed colder. The beer has probably warmed to English Ale temp, and that's where I pick up the tannin. So, if you drink it in the right temp range, you should be fine. I'm just a bit slow tonight. The beer is suitably complex and looks and smells great. If I was making it, I'd try to put some amber malt or a little (more?) crystal in the middle, and monitor the steeping temperature.
Again, this is quite well balanced and easy to drink. Perhaps a little easier than the ESB, for me, regardless of the tannin. Is this a JS Amber clone?
(this beer consumed from a conical Yank pint glass - from Stone Brewing).

I think the Gose is carbonated already here, but I'd seriously leave it until the end of next week before tasting. As previously stated, and confirmed in BYO magazine, this is a very cloudy and sediment-heavy beer, and mine is cloudier than most. I don't feel that it affects the flavour, in the few small samples I've tasted. I'm happy to sample one and report next Friday-ish; but if anyone wants to jump in first, it's a free world. Be aware that I plan to give my beer at least 3 days upright in the fridge before tasting, to allow settling of the bottle contents.


----------



## Slurpdog (7/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> Spent a fair chunk of yesterday looking at the list, typing in yeast strains and highlighting "ready to drink"s... gotta keep myself organised.
> 
> First longneck cracked was Slurpdog's Choccy Porter.
> 
> ...



Glad you both liked it Pete and Punter.
Dead easy to make and the results are always tasty. :chug: 

Thanks
Slurpdog


----------



## Gulpa (7/7/07)

Thanks Les for taking the time to provide the excellent feedback. Gives me something to work on. My guess would be the steeping temp. I guess the cappuccino milk thermometer is not cutting it :unsure: .

I had a couple last night.

*6. redbeard - Pale Ale*
I got distracted after opening this and before I knew it, it was bubbling over. This agitated the yeast so unfortunately I got a cloudy pour. Was very clear in the bottle before opening so I would suggest pouring this out quickly.

Colour was very pale. Lovely aroma of malt and hops. The pilsner malt gave a pleasant complexity to the beer. Very tasty.


*5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter*
I also had a go at Slurpdog's porter. Agree with others. I got a lovely burnt toffee aroma that mixed well with the slight fruitiness. A very nice way to end the evening.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## PostModern (7/7/07)

I won't be rating any case beers this weekend, unfortunately. I drank some nice American dark beers at Scotty's last night, courtesy of bigfridge :beer:. Seeing what the US microbrewers (mostly flying dog) can do makes me all the more impressed with the beers in this case, tho. And tonight, I'm going out to a wine drinker's house, so I think I'll be drinking wine.


----------



## nifty (7/7/07)

I've just picked my beers up from Josh's place, many thanks for bringing them back from the swap Josh.

And a big thanks to Pete and all the others that helped in making this swap work too, top job people.

I had a tester of my beer last night and it's good to go, although it has a pretty bad case of chill haze.

cheers
nifty


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (7/7/07)

Enjoying #5. Slurpdog's - Choccy Porter at the moment, gee it tastes great, Ive never really tried a porter before. I love the roasty-ness at the end. 
Got to let this one warm up a bit though Ive found, gets better the less cold it is.
Thanks to Pete for holding onto my case!
:beerbang: 

Cheers
DK


----------



## ForkBoy (7/7/07)

Slurpdog said:


> Well considering I'm just finishing my keg of chocolate porter I thought it sensible to try Forboys chocolate porter.
> 
> This beer pours brilliantly and maintained it's head the whole way through.
> Carbonation, I think, is perfect, with a fine bead.
> ...




Thanks for the detailed feedback, glad you enjoyed it! It is my first time making this one, and the recipe was done on the fly, so I'm quite stoked with your feedback.

I am a bit surprised there's no nose on the beer, there was a 30g EKG addition at 5 minutes - and a total of 90g EKG overall (it was a was also a chilled brew). I guess they're a subtle hop?


----------



## Punter (7/7/07)

Had a few tonight so i'm going to be breif  

DJR- Dusseldorf Alt
Dark copper colour, good carb with a thin off white head.
Slight malt aroma, medium bodied, malty with a slightly lingering bitterness.
Nice beer, thanks mate.

T.D's Honey brown lager
Its brown, its a lager, and has a slight honey flavour!
First time i've tried a beer with honey in it and I enjoyed it very much.
Another nice beer, thanks.

Schmick's special bitter
Foamed up a bit on pouring, but settled pretty quick.
Malty with good hop balance. Nice head and lacing. 
Good work, thanks. Top looking label too mate.

Gulpa's American Amber
Nice coppery/amber colour.Thin off white head with a little 
chill haze. Nice citrusy aroma, maltywith good hop flavour
and bitterness. Has a peppery note a bit like EKG.
Once again nice beer, thanks.

Had these four brews tonight in between some of my own beers, so
i'm feeling pretty good about now.
Sorry about the pretty poor feedback i'm giving, but I cant describe
these things to well.
Thanks again guys top beers.


----------



## petesbrew (8/7/07)

Had another one of Trent's complimentary stubbies last night. An APA (batch 106).
Low carb but nice thin creamy head. Had a really nice floral aroma and taste to it.
A really nice beer overall. Stupidly I'm coming down with a cold, and should've left it till I have my full senses back.  
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Trent (8/7/07)

Glad ya liked it Pete
I always tend to carb my APA's and IPA's fairly low when I can. I will try my IPA later in the week and let ya know how it is (cause I know you were gonna compare it to yours in a few weeks)


Anyway, I had SHMICKS ESB on friday night, before heading to Chilled's wedding on saturday morning. The brew was very lively when I first poured it, I got 2/3 foam in a pint glass. It took a few mins, but settled down to a good carbonation level. The aroma was of caramelly malt sweetness, some faint esters and a low-ish hop aroma. I drank it at the neighbours, so didnt take notes, but I recall the colour being really nice, a deep copper colour, but slightly hazy(?). The flavour was great, plenty of maltiness, and a reasonably firm bitterness with a little hop flavour. Everything about it was well balanced, and I can honestly say I wish I could brew bitters like this. It was an excellent beer, and one that makes me very excited about the rest of the case. A great contribution, Schmick, with a great label to go with it. Thanks for sharing it with us
All the best
Trent


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (9/7/07)

13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager

Nice drop T.D. 
Great colour, smell and taste. No bitter aftertaste which I like :lol: 

Really went down well, could have easily had a couple more of these!
The "honey" was the colour and not any additions was it?

Cheers
DK


----------



## crozdog (9/7/07)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to advise that I tryed my irish red on Sat might (for quality purposes of cource  B) ) & must say it is ready to go! :beerbang: I'd suggest drinking it a bit warm ie around the 8+ degrees to get the full effect, cause it was a different beer after I'd left it out for a while to when I first porured it.

It's the 1st time I've tried to make this & must say I'll be doing it again!

Hope you all Enjoy it.

Crozdog.


----------



## Slurpdog (9/7/07)

Just put TD's Honey-Brown Lager and Pete's Dark Ale in the fridge to chill down so I can give them a run tonight.


----------



## DJR (9/7/07)

Punter said:


> Had a few tonight so i'm going to be breif
> 
> DJR- Dusseldorf Alt
> Dark copper colour, good carb with a thin off white head.
> ...



Glad you liked it. It's actually my first attempt at an Alt. It was about 70% Pils, 30% Munich/Vienna and some carafa for colour. Just got a 60m and 80m charge of Mt Hood and Saphir, that's it. 100g of low alpha hops at that rate does leave some hop aroma/flavour :lol:


----------



## PostModern (9/7/07)

*Slurpdog - Choccy Porter*

Sipping Slurpdog's Choccy Porter now. 

It initially poured very foamy and was a tad overcarbonated, so I let it sit in the glass for 10-15 mins giving the glass the odd swirl. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I have tasted a few American Porters recently and this beer fits right bang in the middle of them. A bit dry, a little fruity (from hops?) and with a choc/roast flavour right in the middle. Quite nice once the gas gets out of the way.

Cheers Slurpdog! :beer:


----------



## Slurpdog (9/7/07)

Just hooking into TD'S Honey-Brown Lager.

The first glass poured very clear, so if you take your time pouring, that clarity should last till the last glass.
Very fine , persistant bead and a roasted honey aroma on the nose.
The flavours are very well integrated with first the malt then the slight bitterness of the hops coming through on the finish.
I'd say the flavour is more dominated by the malt than the honey but different people will pick up different things in the final product.


----------



## Slurpdog (9/7/07)

PostModern said:


> *Slurpdog - Choccy Porter*
> 
> Sipping Slurpdog's Choccy Porter now.
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm really suprised that people are picking up on the fruity side of the beer.
Sounds like you guy's are fairly susceptible to the Amarillo I snuck in there!
I think it really gives things a lift.


----------



## PostModern (9/7/07)

tbh, I generally prefer unhopped English style porters, with a little more body, but the US style is a refreshing change. The hops in your one are obvious, especially now that you mention the variety  a lot like the porters from Flying Dog that I tasted the other night. I'm just getting to the end of my second glass now and... yeah, it's nice. The choc really comes through once its warm.


----------



## Punter (10/7/07)

Just finishing off Redbeards pale ale
Mate, on the list you say its got low carb, my bottle is fine.
Poured well with a nice white head that lasts till the end, with
good carb. Pale straw colour, with a bit of haze. Good hoppy aroma.
Nice hoppy flavour, with good bitterness. 
This tastes very similar to tonys bright ale I made
recently, but this is a lot smoother. I used czech saaz in mine.
Very nice beer redbeard, thanks.


----------



## Slurpdog (10/7/07)

Just sampling Petesbrew's Dark Ale.

Poured with a light brown head and large thick persistant bead.
Black as night in colour, the beer is well carbonated.
Just looking at it you'd swear it was a stout.
As with all beers out of my fridge it started off fairly cold, but once warmed up started to show slight sweet, roasted malt aroma's.
The taste mirrors the lightness of the nose and is no where near as heavy as the colour might suggest.
Quite dry on the finish too.
All together quite a nice, subtle drop.

Did you add any grains to the recipe Pete?

BTW love your label. It rocks!


----------



## Punter (10/7/07)

Trents dry stout
This is only the 2nd stout i've ever tried!
Black as you can get, with only the slightest whisper
of a head. Lightly carbed. I think I drank the first glass too cold,
left the rest to warm up a bit and the flavours really came out.
Some smokey flavours in there which i thought were pretty nice.
Dry, roasty and very filling. That could be the massive steak I ate 
while drinking this tho.
All up a very nice beer Trent, thankyou. may even try and brew a stout 
myself now.


----------



## PostModern (10/7/07)

I'm going to have to start chilling these beers ahead of time, I think. Just got another carbonation bite from a freezer-chilled beer.

*DJR's Alt*

Copper/amber coloured, very clear. Poured with lots of foam (must be the freezer-chill trick stuffing about with CO2 equilibrium?). Malty aroma. Hint of hops. Once settled and the carbon bite passes, it tastes like the ingredients list  Very clean fermentation. Nice and dry, yet malty with some hops in the background. A little too carbonated, detracting from the flavour until the gas blew off, but given the number of bottles I've experienced this with, I think it's my chilling method.

Cheers DJR, you've given me a good benchmark. My only attempt at Alt so far ended up being fermented with WLP017 (had to keep the strain going until I brewed an ESB for it and the Alt wort was all I had on hand!) so it was a very different beer to this.


----------



## petesbrew (11/7/07)

Glad you liked it Slurpdog.

Yep, I steeped 150g Choc Malt for 1/2 hour. I'd previously used 250g, and geez it came through. I don't know why I dropped it back (only cos Country Brewer sell 150g bags). in future I'd punch it back up.

It sucks having a cold.... I'm awaiting the return of all my taste buds till I open the next tallie.


----------



## petesbrew (12/7/07)

Cracked open Shmick's Special Bitter last night.
Mate, this beer was fantastic! Bittersweet Caramel Toffee flavours, low carbed, and a nice thick head.
I've only made one bitter so far, and I keep forgetting how good this style tastes. This has made me realise I need to make more.
I took a photo, but forgot to download it last night... Will post it over the weekend.

By the way. I'm sending PoMo's bottle openers up to MHB's today for you N'Castle guys (my boss is heading up to Wallsend so he's gonna try to head over that way). So next time you're in the shop he should have them for you.

Pete :beer:
edit: pic added.


----------



## Trent (12/7/07)

Gday all
Punter - Glad ya liked me stout. Its always a tightrope walk going in these things, as in if yer ever gonna do a bad beer, this will be the one! I have got one good review, so I am happy now. Everyone else can be as critical as they want  

Just sipping away on SHONKY'S IPA - Without meaning to sound harsh, I am just going to describe the beer (which I am quite enjoying, mind you) as I am not sure if I may have gotten a ring-in or not. On the lid was a 7 written in liquid paper. Speaking of paper, there was actually some on the rim of the bottle under the lid :lol: Anyway, the beer istself poured with low-ish carbonation, as warned, but it isnt too bad, developed a nice off white head that is slowly dissipating. The first thing I noticed, was the very dark colour of this beer, it is like a deep brown, about the colour of my brown ales. The aroma I get, rather than being hops, is a distinct honey aroma, more pronounced than in TD's honey brown lager. As a matter of fact, I coulda mistaken em! The flavour is also of honey, and caramelly maltiness. The bitterness is med-high, and I cannot detect the hops as prominently as I was expecting. I put my hand over the glass, and gave a light swirl then took my hand away and sniffed, and instead of hops, I actually got quite a solventy aroma - not terrible and "oh yuck", but it is definitely there, and fades quickly back to honey. The beer is quite sweet, as if it had a high FG, or had honey used as a priming agent (?) The beer is clear when held to the light, and is a beautiful copper colour. The bitterness is high enough to keep the malt sweetness in check, and balances it well. I can only ASSUME that the honey note is a sign of oxidation, as hop aroma certainly breaks down with oxidation, and can sometimes (IIRC) have a honey note to it.
The body is fairly full, and it is thick in the mouthfeel, but is far from a bad beer, it is clean, no signs of infection, and is quite pleasant, if not a little filling.
As it warms, the alcohol note comes through a little more in the aroma and flavour. What temp was this fermented at, and were their any sugars added? My apologies if everything was done correctly, and there were no sugars, I am just trying to work out where the higher (but not hot) alcohols have come from.
As it is, I may have gotten a ring in somehow, but if not, then if you dont mind, Shonky, I will treat it as a Honey Brown Ale and thoroughly enjoy it as such.
Thanks for sharing, and all the best
Trent


----------



## Trent (12/7/07)

Now I am having Slurpdog's choccy porter
It is certainly quite a drinkable drop, at first I was getting the faint hint of chocolate, but I am not getting it so much any more. It is quite a nice beer, probably more along hte lines of a robust porter with the hop aroma as it warms. At first, there was a fair metallic aroma, though I seem to be alittle sensitive to that (whatever the hell causes it!) There is a fair slab of roastiness in there, a med-high bitterness, and a slight fruitiness. The fruitiness isnt esters (I get them alot in my porters during summer), but I would not have picked the amarillo, there mustnt be much in there, as I find it to be one of the most distinctive hops going. Doing the "hand over the glass and swirl" trick bring out the chocolate again, and it really reminds me of cocoa. Did you put some cocoa in the boil or in secondary? Or is it just a whack of choc malt? Anyway, I quite enjoyed this beer, as other have pointed out, its a bit overcarbed, but still something nice to drink on a cool winters night.
Thanks for sharing
Trent


----------



## nifty (12/7/07)

I have just finished Punter's Schwartzbier, a very nice beer. I'd like to give this a go soon, so I hope you post your recipe.

thanks

nifty


----------



## Josh (13/7/07)

I tried my leftover bottle last night. They should be carbed now, so maybe chuck it in the fridge and give it a week to settle out and it should be ready for next weeks Friday night footy.


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/07)

Tried TD's Honey Brown Lager last night.

A nice brown colour, with a persistant head. Really smooth, and the honey I found quite subtle, but definitely there in the background. Another top beer.
I've got my longneck in the fridge, which I'll give a go over the weekend next.

Pete

quick edit: pic added... should've taken it at first pouring, not second.


----------



## Thommo (13/7/07)

I tried my spare bottle a couple of nights ago. Has carbed up nicely.

Unfortunately, it's a bit of a nothing beer. I was aiming for an easy tasting lawn mower ale, but I think it's too light (in taste that is, as it's 5.9%)

Have a few bottles in the fridge for a poker night tomorrow night that I'm going to. Bring on the weekend.


Cheers,
Thommo


----------



## shonky (13/7/07)

> Just sipping away on SHONKY'S IPA - Without meaning to sound harsh, I am just going to describe the beer (which I am quite enjoying, mind you) as I am not sure if I may have gotten a ring-in or not. On the lid was a 7 written in liquid paper. Speaking of paper, there was actually some on the rim of the bottle under the lid :lol: Anyway, the beer istself poured with low-ish carbonation, as warned, but it isnt too bad, developed a nice off white head that is slowly dissipating. The first thing I noticed, was the very dark colour of this beer, it is like a deep brown, about the colour of my brown ales. The aroma I get, rather than being hops, is a distinct honey aroma, more pronounced than in TD's honey brown lager. As a matter of fact, I coulda mistaken em! The flavour is also of honey, and caramelly maltiness. The bitterness is med-high, and I cannot detect the hops as prominently as I was expecting. I put my hand over the glass, and gave a light swirl then took my hand away and sniffed, and instead of hops, I actually got quite a solventy aroma - not terrible and "oh yuck", but it is definitely there, and fades quickly back to honey. The beer is quite sweet, as if it had a high FG, or had honey used as a priming agent (?) The beer is clear when held to the light, and is a beautiful copper colour. The bitterness is high enough to keep the malt sweetness in check, and balances it well. I can only ASSUME that the honey note is a sign of oxidation, as hop aroma certainly breaks down with oxidation, and can sometimes (IIRC) have a honey note to it.
> The body is fairly full, and it is thick in the mouthfeel, but is far from a bad beer, it is clean, no signs of infection, and is quite pleasant, if not a little filling.
> As it warms, the alcohol note comes through a little more in the aroma and flavour. What temp was this fermented at, and were their any sugars added? My apologies if everything was done correctly, and there were no sugars, I am just trying to work out where the higher (but not hot) alcohols have come from.
> As it is, I may have gotten a ring in somehow, but if not, then if you dont mind, Shonky, I will treat it as a Honey Brown Ale and thoroughly enjoy it as such.





G'day Trent, good detective work on my IPA. You are correct on a number of points, there is indeed some honey in the recipe - 600gms in a 40lt batch at 15mins, beer was primed with normal sugar. It did also ferment a little high, I used a cultured coopers PA yeast which is known for its funky banana flavours at higher temps and it did get to around 22-23 I think. 



This was a bit of an experimental recipe I have to admit so not toally surpirsed you dont feel it fits well in the IPA style, it was FWH with a high alpha dual purpose (Southern Cross) and could have done with some more aroma hops. I will post the recipe sometime this weekend as I don't have it with me now.



You can call it a honey brown ale, or anything else for that matter  , I am not a style nazi and don't take it personally. I was thinking of calling it a banana smoothy ipa actually as the honey and banana are quite pronounced. No brown or amber malt in the grist from what I remember but there is some dark wheat and dark crystal. Bitterness and alcohol are up there which is why I thought it was best put in the IPA.


Good work picking the honey, if I brew this again I will probably up the aroma hops, lower the ferment temp or use an English yeast. As for the honey, I know it is not strictly to style, and some people strongly object to honey in beer, but I quite like the flavour and may use it again.



Cheers

Shonky


----------



## Thommo (13/7/07)

Guys,

Just thought I'd post this for the Yeast Farmers out there like me.

Just a doc with the yeasts and which bottle they are in.

Nothing special or pretty.

Cheers,
Thommo. 

View attachment CHRISTMAS_IN_JULY_CASE_SWAP.doc


----------



## T.D. (13/7/07)

DK said:


> 13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager
> 
> Nice drop T.D.
> Great colour, smell and taste. No bitter aftertaste which I like :lol:
> ...



Thanks DK, glad you liked it! :beer: 

And yep, just to clarify, there is no actual honey in this beer - the "honey-brown" bit is describing the colour mainly, but I guess also fits with the rich malt-driven flavour.

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (13/7/07)

Thommo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd post this for the Yeast Farmers out there like me.
> 
> ...



You might not want to use my yeast (#25) out of that batch unless you're a plater. It's pretty old (about 4th gen). Some might pick it up in the aroma if bottling day was anything to go by.


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/07)

T.D. said:


> Thanks DK, glad you liked it! :beer:
> 
> And yep, just to clarify, there is no actual honey in this beer - the "honey-brown" bit is describing the colour mainly, but I guess also fits with the rich malt-driven flavour.
> 
> Cheers


 h34r: Well I thought I could taste honey in it. Still, it was a nice lager indeed!


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/07)

Had one of Trent's extra stubbies this arvo (gotta love RDO's). A Porter (105 on the cap).
Damn it this beer was fantastic!
Poured out with a pretty thin head, but the taste was sensational. 
Hop aroma was low I think (dunno really), and lots of roasty, coffee and choc flavours. Big flavours, but easy to drink.
Insisted Shaz taste it , she quickly washed the flavour out with a big swig of Chards, and said she'll never share my love of beer. Sad, but more for me. 
Top effort indeed, Trent.

Oh, just remembered. My boss hopefully dropped in the bottle openers today on a trip up north to MHB's shop for the Newcastle guys.
So next time you're in the shop he will hopefully have em for you
Pete


----------



## T.D. (13/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> h34r: Well I thought I could taste honey in it. Still, it was a nice lager indeed!



Yeah, it does have a bit of a honey flavour, but it must be from the crystal and brown malt. That brown malt is great stuff. Sorry for any confusion caused by the name, but glad to hear you enjoyed it all the same! :beer:


----------



## DJR (13/7/07)

T.D. said:


> Yeah, it does have a bit of a honey flavour, but it must be from the crystal and brown malt. That brown malt is great stuff. Sorry for any confusion caused by the name, but glad to hear you enjoyed it all the same! :beer:



Honey flavours can also be caused by mild oxidation, but i think in this case it might be auto-suggestion. I'll have to try it for myself and see. I've not had any of the beers besides my own so far. First cab off the rank might be Punter's schwarz since i'm really enjoying schwarz and cerny pivos at the moment.


----------



## nifty (13/7/07)

I have just finished T.D's beer, a very nice drop. I really enjoyed this one, sorry to see the end of it.

thanks
nifty


----------



## Punter (13/7/07)

T.D. said:


> Yeah, it does have a bit of a honey flavour, but it must be from the crystal and brown malt. That brown malt is great stuff. Sorry for any confusion caused by the name, but glad to hear you enjoyed it all the same! :beer:


 Wow, must say T.D., I thought there was honey in this beer as well. h34r: 

Forkboys choccy porter.
This was a nice beer mate.dark colour, nice malt flavours and aromas, well balanced
and very easy to drink.
Thanks.

Brewers Irish Ale
Another very nice beer. A bit hazy, with a nice creamy head and lacing
that lasted all the way down. Drank very fast, too easy to drink.
Hope you will share the recipe, wouldn't mind giving this a go.
Thanks.


----------



## Punter (13/7/07)

nifty said:


> I have just finished Punter's Schwartzbier, a very nice beer. I'd like to give this a go soon, so I hope you post your recipe.
> 
> thanks
> 
> nifty



Glad you enjoyed it Nifty. Certainly not my best Schwartz, but drinkable none the less. A bit roasty for a Schwartzbeir, but a nice black lager still.


----------



## Trent (15/7/07)

Gday all
Just trying CRAIG'S ROGGENBIER, ande what a tasty number it is. Lovely orange/yellow colour, with some high carbonation and a nice thick head, that dissipates quickly, but my glass isnt as clean as it could be (currently eating chips!) Spicy aroma, slightly acidic or tart, with some clove thrown in for good measure. Cant really pick up on much banana, though there is a slight hint of it as the beer warms. High carbonation, with spiciness from rye (I guess) and a kinda bready flavour. The clove is also there, and the bitterness is med-low. Body is medium, though the high carbonation helps thin it out a little, and make it very easily drinkable. Nice and cloudy, as the style demands, and something I could probably drink all night long. 
This is an excellent beer, and I am very glad to I got to try it. From best I can tell, it is a very good example of a roggenbier. Just a pity I dont have a few more.
All the best
Trent


----------



## PostModern (15/7/07)

*19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale*

Great Label, Pete. Had me in stitches.

Slightly over carbed and began climbing out of the bottle once opened, so I poured it straight into two glasses. One glass foamed up, the other fizzed like Coke. Aroma of malt with slight roastiness. Once I let it settle down in the glasses and warm up a bit, it had some caramel and roast notes that remind me of the Highwayman at the JS Brewhouse. Once my palate got used to the flavour tho, it thinned quickly and left me wanting more body. Not a bad beer, but definitely a bit light on in the malt department.


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/07)

PostModern said:


> You might not want to use my yeast (#25) out of that batch unless you're a plater. It's pretty old (about 4th gen). Some might pick it up in the aroma if bottling day was anything to go by.


PoMo,
I dunno if you top-crop your yeast, but I've read many articles espousing that technique for keeping the yeast vital between generations.
Maybe your yeast is feeling a bit old, like several of my English strains.

Certainly worth a try, next time you culture or buy another culture of this yeast.

Cheers
Seth


----------



## PostModern (15/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> PoMo,
> I dunno if you top-crop your yeast, but I've read many articles espousing that technique for keeping the yeast vital between generations.
> Maybe your yeast is feeling a bit old, like several of my English strains.
> 
> ...



I top cropped for two generations then repitched on slurry for two (other fermenters full, so I figured the yeast would be better off in under beer rather than in a bowl in the fridge for a week). Probably not the best practice, but it made three nice beers. 

I don't know how the stout has turned out yet, it tasted ok on bottling day, just had a yeasty aroma. It might clear up with aging...

I've taken top cropping lessons from my master, so I have a fair respect for the method with English styles. It's worked well for me in the past with a couple English strains, tho now I largely brew with dry yeast!


----------



## craig maher (15/7/07)

Trent said:


> Gday all
> Just trying CRAIG'S ROGGENBIER, ande what a tasty number it is. Lovely orange/yellow colour, with some high carbonation and a nice thick head, that dissipates quickly, but my glass isnt as clean as it could be (currently eating chips!) Spicy aroma, slightly acidic or tart, with some clove thrown in for good measure. Cant really pick up on much banana, though there is a slight hint of it as the beer warms. High carbonation, with spiciness from rye (I guess) and a kinda bready flavour. The clove is also there, and the bitterness is med-low. Body is medium, though the high carbonation helps thin it out a little, and make it very easily drinkable. Nice and cloudy, as the style demands, and something I could probably drink all night long.
> This is an excellent beer, and I am very glad to I got to try it. From best I can tell, it is a very good example of a roggenbier. Just a pity I dont have a few more.
> All the best
> Trent



Thanks for the feedback Trent  
Glad you liked it :beer: 
I better start trying some of my case soon.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/07)

crozdog said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to advise that I tryed my irish red on Sat might (for quality purposes of cource  B) ) & must say it is ready to go! :beerbang: I'd suggest drinking it a bit warm ie around the 8+ degrees to get the full effect, cause it was a different beer after I'd left it out for a while to when I first porured it.
> 
> ...


Onya Croz, I had your Red 2nite.

When cold, the hop flavour tends to dominate. Is it Bramling Cross? It gave me almost medicinal blackberry notes in the nose and on the tongue. It may be a little too hoppy for the style, but it wasn't going anywhere but my belly.
I didn't taste much malt when cold, but as the beer warms, I smell the delicious malt and caramel typical of the style, and get hints of it in the flavour.
Great, persistent medium head, all the way to the bottom of my grubby Kilkenny glass.
The colour is more brown than red, but certainly close.
Very clean flavours, and no diacetyl detected.
I'm saving the other 1/2 bottle from tonight, and serving it warmer tomorrow, in case my tastebuds are affected by the pizza I made (and ate) tonight.

Also finished Craig's Roggenbier tonight. I should've capped the bottle a little tighter coz it was near flat. I got the strong fruity notes, and peppery flavour, but lost most of the overall appeal due to low carbonation.
However, I sampled it a few nights ago, based on Craig's recommendation, and was not disappointed. I liked it so much, I recommended it to Trent, who has reviewed it already. Seeing that he has beaten me to to it, I thought that I better get my finger out. Prob better that Trent gave his feedback first, so it doesn't appear that my weizen bias is a major factor.

SO, I thought that this beer was great. Couldn't pick any faults, unless you consider that the rye factor wasn't huge.
The head was good (to style) and white and persistent. I served it in a half litre weizen glass.
The colour was pale yellow- gold and the aroma had elements of banana, passionfruit, peppery notes and cloves and something that must have been rye. The flavour followed through on the promises made by the aroma, and it finished with a low, balanced bitterness.
I'm not too familiar wit Roggenbier, but I assume, like Weissbier, there is a range of rye percantages permitted. This beer has enough weizen character to tickle my fancy and enough rye to make it "not weizen" and oddly appealing (although "oddly" may be an inappropriate term). I recommend that case drinkers chill their "Craig's Roggenbier" and give it a run soon.

Seth


----------



## Trent (16/7/07)

Oops
I dont think I gave you props for recommending me that beer in my review mate, so if I didnt, sorry! But I can say that I too think that everyone should listen to you and get into Craig's beer soon, cause if they dont, I may come and visit em to try their bottle's, make sure no poisonous ones got sent out.... 
All the best
Trent


----------



## petesbrew (16/7/07)

PostModern said:


> *19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale*
> 
> Great Label, Pete. Had me in stitches.
> 
> Slightly over carbed and began climbing out of the bottle once opened, so I poured it straight into two glasses. One glass foamed up, the other fizzed like Coke. Aroma of malt with slight roastiness. Once I let it settle down in the glasses and warm up a bit, it had some caramel and roast notes that remind me of the Highwayman at the JS Brewhouse. Once my palate got used to the flavour tho, it thinned quickly and left me wanting more body. Not a bad beer, but definitely a bit light on in the malt department.



PoMo, you've hit the nail right on the head, mate.
I cracked it open on saturday night. Fizzed up, came out with a head that dissappeared very quickly. Kinda like pouring flat coke.
The 3 months it's had in the bottle definitely helped it tastewise, but yeah, it's a bit light on body. I could've done better with this one.

Les' Saison:
Bloody lovely, mate. Nice fruity flavour, slightly spicy, and a nice deep golden colour topped with a creamy head.

Gulpa's American Amber Ale:
Thin, but persistent head, Nice light brown colour, I love the medium bitterness this one gives off. I'll have to aim for this kind of flavour in future. Kindof smokey as well. A really top beer to unwind to on a cold winter night.

Can I just say, I shared Les's and Gulpa's beers with a "friend". Bloody mistake. By the time I cracked my dark ale last, he's like "I'm not really into beer much these days", and proceded to drink Shaz's bottle, leaving her with not much wine left. Absolute Arsehole. If you're gonna share it with a mate, make it a best mate, who will appreciate it. (at least he had LCPA in the fridge).


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (16/7/07)

What did I have over the weekend ........ ah yes it's becoming clearer now -

*19. Petesbrew's Dark Ale.*

Pored this whilst cleaning fermenters etc, it was a bit gassy to start but I left it for a while to warm up and low and behold it turned out great!  
Don't know if it was the beer or my glass but just when I thought the head had all but gone after poring I look around 2 min later and there is a lovely creamy head back again!
Tasted to me like Tooheys Old, a beer that is close to my heart.
Top marks Pete, that was a goooood beer.

*9. DJR's Dusseldorf Altbier.*

First Alt I have ever tried so I was not to sure what it would be like. Damn it was good, malty not to hoppy. Question is though - am I supposed to be tasting that alcohol taste like in a Belgian ale?
Anyway, after a few sips I was very displeased that I had to share this one with the brother-in-law!
Send more!  

DK


----------



## petesbrew (16/7/07)

Glad you liked it DK, and yep, I'm a big Old fan as well. 
Pete


----------



## crozdog (16/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Onya Croz, I had your Red 2nite.
> 
> When cold, the hop flavour tends to dominate. Is it Bramling Cross? It gave me almost medicinal blackberry notes in the nose and on the tongue. It may be a little too hoppy for the style, but it wasn't going anywhere but my belly.
> I didn't taste much malt when cold, but as the beer warms, I smell the delicious malt and caramel typical of the style, and get hints of it in the flavour.
> ...




Hi Lez, glad you liked it.

No Bramblng Cross, just Fuggles & EKG (from Memory). I told you it was a better beast when it warmed up a bit.  

Hope the 2nd half was great.

beers

Croz


----------



## Barramundi (16/7/07)

im yet to try any of the beers yet , thought it best to let them sit a week or two to resettle after being transported back and forth across the state , am starting to look at fridging some real soon though after reading through these glowing reviews


----------



## Stuster (16/7/07)

I've had a few so far. Fairly sloppy notes I'm afraid as they were consumed while/before my holiday and my recollections of them are hazy for some reason. So anything you don't like in the review is probably just my faulty memory.  

Gulpa's AAA was a smooth beer that is to style, but for my personal tastes could have done with a little more body. That said, it was well balanced, slight hazy and clean. Certainly an easy drinking beer that went down well.

Shmick's bitter was fantastic. The carbonation was definitely too high, but other than that this was a great beer. I hope you've put the recipe on the site as it's definitely one I'd like to learn from. :super: 

Redbeard's Pale ale is the one I'm fuzziest on. Sorry, Craig.  As I recall, it was most like a summer ale. Interesting to just use base malt for this. I do believe I wanted more hops in it, but that's not unusual I guess. It wasn't undercarbonated as you put on the list though, it was just right for carbonation.

I've got slurpdog's choccy porter in the fridge for tonight to hopefully cheer the Socceroos win (I hope :unsure: ).


----------



## craig maher (16/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> SO, I thought that this beer was great. Couldn't pick any faults, unless you consider that the rye factor wasn't huge.
> The head was good (to style) and white and persistent. I served it in a half litre weizen glass.
> The colour was pale yellow- gold and the aroma had elements of banana, passionfruit, peppery notes and cloves and something that must have been rye. The flavour followed through on the promises made by the aroma, and it finished with a low, balanced bitterness.
> I'm not too familiar wit Roggenbier, but I assume, like Weissbier, there is a range of rye percantages permitted. This beer has enough weizen character to tickle my fancy and enough rye to make it "not weizen" and oddly appealing (although "oddly" may be an inappropriate term). I recommend that case drinkers chill their "Craig's Roggenbier" and give it a run soon.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Les :beer: 
You are right I didn't take the rye to the extreme - I only used 25 % rye.
BJCP says 50% or more.
Anyway glad you liked it  

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Stuster (16/7/07)

craigm said:


> You are right I didn't take the rye to the extreme - I only used 25 % rye.
> BJCP says 50% or more.



It might be that you are right and the BJCP is wrong on this one. According to the German Beer Institute



> Roggenbier is a medieval ale usually made from a grain bill of about half barley malt and equal portions of wheat and rye malts.



Now I take that to mean 50% barley, 25% wheat and 25% rye. Not sure where the BJCP got their info from. Zwickel where are you?


----------



## craig maher (16/7/07)

Stuster said:


> Now I take that to mean 50% barley, 25% wheat and 25% rye. Not sure where the BJCP got their info from. Zwickel where are you?



Crikey Stuster thats almost my grain bill - throw in some carawheat and thats it.
I wish I found that link when I was putting the recipe together - it would have answered a lot of questions.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Trent (16/7/07)

Fair Dinkum, Stuster
How do you find so much good info on beers? Thats a good page. Do you just google alot, or what? Anyway, just to keep it OT, I didnt drink any beers from the case tonight, too busy trying to finish a keg on my beer engine (otherwise it will go sour - oh, the sacrifices). Tomorrow night, I hope.
All the best
Trent


----------



## nifty (16/7/07)

DJR's Dusseldorf Altbier. 

I had a bit of trouble cracking this one. Once I got it open, I saw that the lid was completely rusted around the inside of the crimping and had stuck quite firmly to the bottle, but it definitely didn't affected the taste of the beer, this was very nice thanks.


----------



## Weizguy (16/7/07)

crozdog said:


> Hi Lez, glad you liked it.
> 
> No Bramblng Cross, just Fuggles & EKG (from Memory). I told you it was a better beast when it warmed up a bit.
> 
> ...


I finished the second portion tonight after removing it from the fridge for about half an hour.
I enjoyed the maltiness, which was much more apparent, as well as a mild roast or chocolate flavour, however the other flavours still have me concerned.
Was there an extra additive which gave me that unusual flavour? It was a blackberry/menthol taste tonight. I have to ask if you put a Fisherman's Friend in the brew, coz that's a bit like what I tasted, or maybe a licorice root flavour? Hard to pinpoint, now that I'm thinking about it after having finished the beer. I just wrung the neck of the bottle, and wonder if it's anise, or blackcurrant/Ribena?

If I'm way out of line, I apologise, but that beer is a little off-beam, yet intriguing for my taste (but then again, I like sour wheat beer, so give that fact an appropriate weighting).

To be a real beer tosser, I'd say that I'd like more diacetyl, which this style can have, and I couldn't taste here. If anyone in this swap is good at detecting diacetyl, please advise if you get any in this beer. Howzat, criticising a beer for too *little* diacetyl. :lol: 

As I said last night, still drinkable, malty and clean. But it has a twist that some may not appreciate. These opinions are only valid for my tongue and may be subject to spontaneous apology.

Cheers
Les


----------



## Gulpa (16/7/07)

Ive been busy so a bit behind in my feedback.

*9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier*

Poured very clear with good carbonation. Dark copper/red colour. Complex malty flavour. Very integrated, no particular flavour/aroma really sticks out for me. Fantastic beer, DJR.


*28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter*

Poured very clear. Nice maltyness with the dark grains less prominent (in a good way) than other porters I have had. Was very nice when warmed up a bit. Very good.


*4. Barramundi - Robust Porter*
Poured clear. Malty/grainy flavours with chocolate. Body was quite light compared to Forkboys. Nice beer but something lacking.


*10. Trent - Dry Stout*
Not much experience with stout, Im afraid. Black with nice roasty flavours. Very drinkable.


*13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager*
Agree with others. Nice beer. I was sad to see it gone.


*26. Brewer - Irish Ale*
Poured clean with a fantastic creamy head. Malty flavours with a little bit of something I cant describe, seemed almost Belgian like. I liked this a lot, would be a great winter session beer for my tastes.


Really an excellent lot of beer so far. Gives me something to aspire to. For my tastes, the Alt and the Irish are fighting it out for best so far. Cant wait to drink some more of the case.

Cheeers,
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (17/7/07)

Trent said:


> Fair Dinkum, Stuster
> How do you find so much good info on beers? That's a good page. Do you just google alot, or what?



Nah, that page was posted on AHB a little while ago. I'm doing the BJCP course at the moment and was surprised to read the info on there re roggenbiers. Not sure who is 'right'. Anyway, looking forward to trying that beer soon. I like rye. :chug:


----------



## crozdog (17/7/07)

Thanks for the feedback Les, no need to appologise we all have different palates & tastes.

Dunno where the "other flavours" came from cause it was a simple recipe consisting of:
10kg JWM trad ale, 
1kg JWM crystal
70g Roast barley
500g wheat
45g fuggles @ 60
45g fuggles @ 30
10g ekg @ 10
1 whirlfloc
Mashed @ 65 for 1 hour then mased out & batch sparged. Ended up with 55l @ 1051.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone else picks up on what Les has tasted.

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## DJR (17/7/07)

DK said:


> What did I have over the weekend ........ ah yes it's becoming clearer now -
> 
> *9. DJR's Dusseldorf Altbier.*
> 
> ...





nifty said:


> DJR's Dusseldorf Altbier.
> 
> I had a bit of trouble cracking this one. Once I got it open, I saw that the lid was completely rusted around the inside of the crimping and had stuck quite firmly to the bottle, but it definitely didn't affected the taste of the beer, this was very nice thanks.






Gulpa said:


> *9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier*
> 
> Poured very clear with good carbonation. Dark copper/red colour. Complex malty flavour. Very integrated, no particular flavour/aroma really sticks out for me. Fantastic beer, DJR.



Awesome, thanks guys. Was my first Alt as i said earlier so i'll definitely be making more of it here for the stocks. (the wife has told me to get all the grain out of the freezer so i have an excuse anyway)

The alcoholic taste (which i didn't get) is either the winey flavour of the Alt yeast, it adds a Kolschy sort of estery flavour to it, or the fact that i brewed it to about 6% and cut it back with boiled water (to deoxygenate at the end), which can lead to a bit more fusel production than normal.

Only thing i would have done is up the caramunich a little to increase the sweetness a bit, but it's a pretty good drop. 

The rust is probably because they were sitting outside near the rain for a month or two! Didn't affect the beer inside the bottles though! Sorry to anyone that has any trouble getting the lids off.

Edit: here's my notes

Name	Ab1	
Type	Altbier	Xmas in July 2007
OG	1052	
FG	1008	(84.6% atten)
ABV	5.23	(diluted 15%)
IBU	35.7	
Malts	JW Pils	40%
JW LM	21%
Wey Vienna	30%
CaraM II	4%
Melanoidin	4%
Carafa S III	1%
Bittering Hops	Saphir/Mt Hood 20g each at 80m and 60m (80g total)
Flavor Hops	-	
Aroma Hops	-	
Dry Hop	-	
Yeast	WLP036 - 800mL stirplate, ferment @ 18C	
Others	CC'ed for 2 weeks @ 2C 
Primed with white sugar


----------



## Trent (17/7/07)

Well, I figured that I had better give DJR's ALTBIER a run, after so much good reviews.
Poured a little overcarbed, but it settled down after a minute in the glass. Lovely mid copper colour, and crystal clear. Was this fined or filtered somehow?
The aroma is very inviting, toasty caramelly malt goodness, but there is an aroma in there that I cannot think of the name of, but I know! I am pretty sure it is the malty aroma, it just reminds me of something I have had (eaten, or drank) recently. I guess it is the vienna malt or something? The flavour is great, nice and malty, yet sufficiently dry to be easy drinking. The bitterness is probably not as assertive as I was expecting for a dusseldorf, but it is very well balanced none the less. Just looking at your notes, and I can see why - your OG is near the top of the range, and the IBU's near the bottom, but I like it how it is (you know the BJCP isnt always right!) The malt has plenty of complexity, and there are some fruity esters in there (OK to style), and it is medium bodied with a medium level of carbonation. Certainly tastes fuller than the 1008 FG suggests, and there isnt too much I can fault with this beer. Excellent contribution, makes me very happy I dont have a amber hybrid to put into the state comp this year! 
There was some rust around the rim of mine, for the record, and the last half of the bottle poured fairly cloudy so it probably wasnt filtered. Very happy I chose this beer tonight, great work DJR.
All the best
Trent


----------



## nifty (17/7/07)

16. Stephen's Belhaven Export. 

A very nice beer, it poured crystal clear with a nice rich deep colour. I really enjoyed this one, thanks. 

nifty


----------



## Linz (17/7/07)

crozdog said:


> Thanks for the feedback Les, no need to appologise we all have different palates & tastes.
> 
> Dunno where the "other flavours" came from
> 
> ...




Les wasn't drinking my Original Razorback Red ale was he??


Which should be good to go


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/07)

Had Trent's Dry Stout last night. Perfect weather for stouts isn't it? Well this one was awesome. Very dry as Trent said, a big full taste to it, kinda medium low bitterness, a nice creamy head with not much carbonation, so it was nice and easy to drink. Top effort, mate! I had a Cascade stout afterwards, which didn't even come close to being as nice.

Um, I've got two stubbies from someone with black caps on them. Sorry but I can't remember whos' they are. I'm a real shocker... I know one's a kolsch, but what's the other?


----------



## shmick (18/7/07)

Gday All

Been suffering the flu so my tasting has been a bit slow but thanks for the kind reviews of mine so far.

The Special Bitter is a scaled down/reworked version of my standard ESB (1.3% ABV lower) and uses my fav Challenger/EKG hop combo which most likely went into some of my previous swap entries (what a memory Les  ).
Cant figure out the carbonation level though. I got pretty good attenuation (75%) and only primed with 100g dex for the entire batch so it beats me.
Will get around to posting the recipe sometime.

Scribbled some quick notes below of those tried so far:

*Petesbrew - Dark Ale*. Not bad. Nice malt base as it warmed but the choc malt (?) got a little too much towards the end. Maybe could reduce it slightly or sub some carafa special (which is dehusked and not as astringent) to keep it nice and dark. Pretty good overall.

* TD - Honey brown lager*. Very nice. One of my favs so far. Clean malt with a smooth finish. Liked this one a lot. 

*Trent Dry Stout*. Interesting smoky phenols as mentioned but very easy drinking (as it should be). The lower carb level and moderate roasted notes work very well and typify the style. As a style, IMO, a lot of people overdo their Dry Stouts and end up closer to the export/foreign category but this ones pretty good. Anyone interested should compare a Guiness draught to their Foreign/export version there is quite a difference. I could go another bottle or 2 of this one. Well done Trent.

*Gulpa - AAA*. Nice malt, lovely aroma but a tiny touch of late hop astringency. Been fighting a similar prob with my APAs and have been reducing the mid flavour additions to counteract. Ive also been thinking it was also due to taking too long to get through the CFWC after 15 mins whirlpool in the kettle but then again it could be just my corrupted taste buds. Nice drop nonetheless.


----------



## T.D. (18/7/07)

I grabbed my crates from Barra this arvo. Thanks again for arranging everything Barra, much appreciated mate! :beer: 

Now comes the first of many tough decisions - what one should I have a crack at tonight...??? I can think of worse dillemas in life!


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/07)

Cheers for the tip with the carafa, shmick. Hope you get over the bug asap.

Just having DJR's Dusseldorf at the moment. A really, lovely beer. Beautiful deep brown colour, very clear, nice head and lotsa bubbles. There's a faint smell i can't put a word to, and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to taste, but I really love it. Very refreshing, light on the bitterness, but it's there in the background, nice and smooth.
Should I keep this yeast?.... ah bugger it. (Pete tops hiimself up).



p.s. shmick and TD, I just posted some pics of your beers, back on pages 4&5.


----------



## PostModern (18/7/07)

*10 - Trent's Dry Stout* 

A nice chilly night, so I poured this one without chilling it any further. Pours nice and smooth, nice tan head which didn't seem to hold, but it might be my glass. This is a great beer. I don't notice the smoky phenols but I might be immune to phenolic flavours. I might have enjoyed it a teensy bit more with more roast, but it's a great sipping beer in this weather. Top beer, thank you!

EDIT: Second glass... ahhh, there's them phenols. Still a nice drop, tho :beer:


----------



## Barramundi (19/7/07)

T.D. said:


> I grabbed my crates from Barra this arvo. Thanks again for arranging everything Barra, much appreciated mate! :beer:
> 
> Now comes the first of many tough decisions - what one should I have a crack at tonight...??? I can think of worse dillemas in life!




no probs at all T.D there were plenty of other guys that made it all run smootly too, funny that you mention the dillema of choosing i had a similar look through my crates when you left to try and decide which one gets to go in the fridge first , only to walk away in frustration of too much too choose from ...


----------



## shmick (19/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> p.s. shmick and TD, I just posted some pics of your beers, back on pages 4&5.



Thanks petesbrew
It certainly is lively.
When I cracked mine, I poured it into a large jug and let it sit for 1/2 hr to warm & decarb. Still had a decent head but was more drinkable. :chug:


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/07)

shmick said:


> Thanks petesbrew
> It certainly is lively.
> When I cracked mine, I poured it into a large jug and let it sit for 1/2 hr to warm & decarb. Still had a decent head but was more drinkable. :chug:


That's a long wait! :beer:
I see your point. Still it was a fantastic beer.
Got Redbeards Bright Ale in the fridge next.


----------



## nifty (19/7/07)

I've just finished Trent's stout and it was very nice thanks, so smooth. I gave swmbo a taste (she doesn't like the taste of any beer) and she said it tasted "ok". High praise indeed. I've just had a go at my first stout, and if it's anything like this, I'll be very happy.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Punter (19/7/07)

Thommos blonde ale.

good carb and a nice golden colour. tight white creamy head that lasted
all the way down. This was a nicely balanced beer that went down real smooth.
I really enjoyed this beer, didnt last long and could have drank a lot more of these.
Cheers.


----------



## Trent (20/7/07)

Gday guys
Thanks for all the happy reports on my beer, I am glad ya's are all liking it! It is just a simple recipe, 80% pale, 10% roast barley, 10% flaked barley, 35IBU.
The phenols are my mistake, I accidentally pitched a wee little bit too much yeast, , and within 40 hours of pitching, it had gone from 1042 down to 1013, and thats where it stayed (though it tasted like a campfire). I left the beer on primary yeast for another 5 days, and it cleaned it up heaps, but there is still a bit of smokiness left.

Anyway, drank HOMEBREWWORLD'S APA last night, and thoroughly enjoyed it. Was a beauftiful amber-copper colour, and crystal clear, almost down the the bottom of the bottle (the second glass had the SLIGHTEST hint of haze from the yeast, but only cause I wasnt too careful with the pouring). Low carbonation, just the way I like it. The hop aroma and flavour were a little more muted than I usually go for, and the bitterness seemed a little on the low side, but it didnt really detract too much from the beer, it just allowed the malt to show through more. The malt was a lovely toffee/caramel flavour, very smooth and clean. It certainly didnt take me long to drink it all down, thats for sure. Overall, a very nice pale ale, balanced towards the malt rather than the hops, and very drinkable. Did I mention how clear it was? It presented very well in the glass. 
Thanks for sharing, hbw.com
Trent


----------



## Thommo (20/7/07)

Punter,

Thanks for the review. I've made this as an experimental attempt for my mates who "don't drink homebrew". They all loved it. I wish it had a bit more. At least I think I've found a decent recipe to satisfy the masses.


----------



## T.D. (20/7/07)

Had my first two brews tonight.

*Gulpa's AAA*: Great beer! Good malt-hop balance. Definitely could taste the hops but they didn't seem to dominate the malt. Good strong bitterness. Tasted like some chinook in there, or perhaps columbus/nugget/ahtanum??? Most of my recent American ales have been based around the more "fruity" US hops like Amarillo and Cascade. This beer makes me want to give those varieties like chinook another go. Great beer mate, enjoyed it down to the very last drop!

*Redbeard's Bright Ale*: I was really looking forward to this beer. Unfortunately mine gushed everywhere. There was a lot of sediment in the bottle so perhaps it was one of the last ones in the batch. I still salvaged a glass but it was mainly full of yeast sediment. It had a bit of a "Belgian" flavour to it so I'm not sure what's going on - it may have been just an odd dodgy bottle. Real shame though because I was hanging out for this one!


----------



## nifty (20/7/07)

How's that for a coincidence, I too had Gulpa's American amber earlier tonight, a very nice beer, really enjoyed this one. 

I also had Redbeards pale ale, but mine poured really well, with some great hops flavour. It's got to be the palest pale ale I've seen. Top drop.

cheers

nifty


----------



## PostModern (20/7/07)

*6. redbeard - Pirate Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif*

Fsssssshhhhhh. Big gusher. Pale as, but the aroma and flavour are all masked by yeast.

Not really low carbonation?

Tasting notes same as TD's. Maybe there was a rogue yeast in some of the bottles, ye hearties?


----------



## Trent (20/7/07)

Just finished GULPA'S AAA, and I am afraid to say that I will have to agree with Scmick on this one, as I found there to be an astringency in it. I did enjoy the beer, and drink it all down, so it wasnt ruined by it, its just that it was there. The colour was a crystal clear copper colour, with a large white head that dissipated in a reasonable time. At first, all I could get was a faint medicinal aroma along with the malt, and even as it warmed I couldnt get any real hop aroma out of it. Actually, as I am sniffing the last sip in my glass (it is now fairly warm) I can get a faint hit of hops, and it smells vaguely like Chinook. Did you bitter with chinook? If so, that could be the cause of the astringency. There was a nice malt character to the beer, that took on a coffee note as it warmed, but it may have been the low astringency. Not as hoppy as I was expecting, though still quite drinkable. I would drink it colder next time, as the astringency shows more and becomes drying the warmer it gets. Bitterness level was pretty well spot on, and the colour was great. It seems that most people really like this beer, I just seem to be sensitive to certain tastes in beers sometimes, and I am sorry to say I have found one of those in yours, Gulpa (as, it appears, did Schmick). Wasnt a horrible beer by any stretch, just thought you might like to hear it as I tasted it!
All the best
Trent


----------



## PostModern (20/7/07)

*7. shonky - IPA*

Ruby colouring. Low carbonation and a short-lived head. Slightly oxidised, I think. It has that same twang my own last case contribution (July 06 ESB) had. It's drinkable, tho. Good bitterness is discernable but the malt flavour and hops are overwhelmed by the twang, I think.

EDIT: on the second glass the idea occurs that this might be a runaway too-warm fermentation?


----------



## craig maher (20/7/07)

Redbeards Pirate Bright Ale - sorry Redbeard sad news here also  .
I tried it tonight - not a quite a gusher but very highly carbonated.
First pour was OK after it stopped climbing out of the glass.
The second glass was full of yeast and sediment.
I also got a strong belgian flavour - almost hoegaarden like?


Cheers,

Craig


----------



## T.D. (21/7/07)

Trent said:


> Just finished GULPA'S AAA, and I am afraid to say that I will have to agree with Scmick on this one, as I found there to be an astringency in it. I did enjoy the beer, and drink it all down, so it wasnt ruined by it, its just that it was there. The colour was a crystal clear copper colour, with a large white head that dissipated in a reasonable time. At first, all I could get was a faint medicinal aroma along with the malt, and even as it warmed I couldnt get any real hop aroma out of it. Actually, as I am sniffing the last sip in my glass (it is now fairly warm) I can get a faint hit of hops, and it smells vaguely like Chinook. Did you bitter with chinook? If so, that could be the cause of the astringency. There was a nice malt character to the beer, that took on a coffee note as it warmed, but it may have been the low astringency. Not as hoppy as I was expecting, though still quite drinkable. I would drink it colder next time, as the astringency shows more and becomes drying the warmer it gets. Bitterness level was pretty well spot on, and the colour was great. It seems that most people really like this beer, I just seem to be sensitive to certain tastes in beers sometimes, and I am sorry to say I have found one of those in yours, Gulpa (as, it appears, did Schmick). Wasnt a horrible beer by any stretch, just thought you might like to hear it as I tasted it!
> All the best
> Trent



I definitely could detect chinook (or similar) in this brew, which can sometimes give a similar character as astringency, but I didn't think it had a genuine astringency problem - just the hop flavour had a fair bite to it.


----------



## T.D. (21/7/07)

Went to KoNG's place this arvo to watch the Bledisloe, and took a couple of case swaps with me.

*DJR's Alt*: This was my first Alt and was a great winter beer - really hit the spot! Great beer mate, thanks.

*Craig's Roggenbier*: I got a bit confused and thought this was a Rauch so was a bit surprised when there were no smokey flavours! :lol: Upon consultation of some of KoNG's brewing books I discovered it was a rye beer. And a bloody nice one at that! KoNG, Mrs KoNG and I all enjoyed it thoroughly! I am yet to try a rye beer I haven't liked - think its about time I bit the bullet and made one! Thanks for a great contribution mate!


----------



## petesbrew (22/7/07)

Tried a couple of nice ones yesterday,

Someone's complimentary Kolsch? Who's was this? Sorry, I forgot!
This was a really nice drink. Have only had a few of these before, so these are on the wish list now. Very light and easy to drink. Had a spicy tone to it as well.




Redbeards Pirate Bright Ale,
Aaargh! I could definitely sink many a tankard of this one. Bloody nice and "bright", but I'm very confused.
From the first sip, to the end of the glass, all I could taste was a bloody nice Wheat beer. Didn't taste anything like what I was expecting! Still a fantastic beer, which washed down the thai takeaway superbly!


----------



## nifty (22/7/07)

I had Forkboy's beer tonight and was lucky enough to score his IPA. 

I was going by the list and was expecting a porter, but when I cracked it and poured it, I was very surprised to see a nice reddish coloured beer. I checked the lid and saw that IPA was wriiten on it.

Anyway, it was a very nice beer, I really enjoyed it, thanks Forkboy.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Trent (22/7/07)

KABOOBY'S VIENNA - Well, this one poured actually a fair bit lighter than I was expecting, at gold to amber, with a lovely dense white head, that departed very quickly, thanks to my not so clean glassware. The aroma was also a little bit of a surprise, slight caramel, and some fruitiness, maybe from hops? Smells like Hallertauer, but I am often wrong on these sorts of calls! :blink: The aroma is very clean, though, as is the flavour. Nice taste, with a moderate malt presence, slightly caramel like, firm enough bitterness to keep it balanced towards the hops. The fruitiness comes through in the taste too, and it is not unpleasant. The body is med-low, and medium carbonation. Very easy to drink, and just the kind of thing that I was looking for to sit down with (one of those days...) Nice and clear aswell.
Not quite as malty complex and dark as I was expecting out of it, but very enjoyable none the less, so thanks for sharing.
All the best
Trent


----------



## DJR (22/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> Tried a couple of nice ones yesterday,
> 
> Someone's complimentary Kolsch? Who's was this? Sorry, I forgot!
> This was a really nice drink. Have only had a few of these before, so these are on the wish list now. Very light and easy to drink. Had a spicy tone to it as well.



That one was mine - cheers. It's pretty good in the bottle at the moment - was a bit green for about the first 4 weeks in the bottle, since going AG i've been used to drinking beers at 2 weeks after bottling.


----------



## petesbrew (23/7/07)

DJR said:


> That one was mine - cheers. It's pretty good in the bottle at the moment - was a bit green for about the first 4 weeks in the bottle, since going AG i've been used to drinking beers at 2 weeks after bottling.


THanks for that. It was beautiful. What was the other stubbie you brought? It's unlabelled.


----------



## Trent (23/7/07)

BEERSLAYER'S OATMEAL STOUT
Poured nice and black into the glass, with a nice thick off white head that promptly retreated in horror at my dirty glass (I just have to clean it). Actually, it took a while to dissipate, but it was definietely afraid of my glass  Quite a roasty aroma, with some coffee/choc notes, and no hop aroma that I could smell. 
Medium sweet in the mouth, quite a full body, and plenty of roasty flavours, though they are fairly "silky" for want of a better word, probably because of the oatmeal lending a hand. Bitterness is medium high, and the balance is fairly even, though the bitterness lingers longer than the malt. 
It was drunk at garage ambient temp (as all good stouts should be in winter), and was thoroughly enjoyable. If I had to try and improve it, I would probably lower the bitterness a touch, so it was balanced more towards the malt, and add a little more oats, so they can put forth a touch more flavour, but I really enjoyed this one, so thanks very much for sharing.
All the best
Trent


----------



## kabooby (24/7/07)

Trent said:


> KABOOBY'S VIENNA - Well, this one poured actually a fair bit lighter than I was expecting, at gold to amber, with a lovely dense white head, that departed very quickly, thanks to my not so clean glassware. The aroma was also a little bit of a surprise, slight caramel, and some fruitiness, maybe from hops? Smells like Hallertauer, but I am often wrong on these sorts of calls! :blink: The aroma is very clean, though, as is the flavour. Nice taste, with a moderate malt presence, slightly caramel like, firm enough bitterness to keep it balanced towards the hops. The fruitiness comes through in the taste too, and it is not unpleasant. The body is med-low, and medium carbonation. Very easy to drink, and just the kind of thing that I was looking for to sit down with (one of those days...) Nice and clear aswell.
> Not quite as malty complex and dark as I was expecting out of it, but very enjoyable none the less, so thanks for sharing.
> All the best
> Trent



Well done Trent, Hallertauer it is.

I had one last week and the carbonation was still a bit low. Looks like yours was OK.

As this is the first lager I have bottled after cold conditioning (usually keg) I was worried that there would not be enough yeast left in the beer for the carbonation to take place.

Anyway glad you enjoyed it

Kabooby


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (24/7/07)

Hello all.

Let me apologise for my beer in the xmas in July case (the one with DK-HP on the cap) I tried it on the weekend and let me just say that... well it is beer of some sort...  
I can taste far too much alcohol for a pilsner, it is a little over carbed and is cloudy. The honey does come through at the end though so all is not totally lost!
Give it a go and take it easy one me.
If you will have me back for the end of year case swap, rest assured the beer will be better!

Now for my reviews - 

*7. shonky's - IPA*
Shonky, sorry I think I might have got a bad bottle. It had a mega weird taste to it, really metallic.

*20. Gulpa's - American Amber*
Top drop this one, really enjoyed it. Great colour, nice white head that lasted and lasted. What hops did you use, Amarillo?

Cheers
DK


----------



## crozdog (24/7/07)

feedback to date:

Trents dry stout
i found this to be low on carbonation with a weak head. Yes it was dry on the finish, but not as dry as 1 we tested as part of the bjcp last week. I found it lacked a bit of malt body. That said, it was enjoyable all the same thanks.

Slurpdogs chocky porter
I loved this! need i say anymore apart from send me the recipe? 

Craig's Roggenbier. had a bit of haze which cleared as it warmed. subtle belgian nose & flavour backed by well balanced malt & hops. It would have been better drinking this on a warm day instead of in front of the heater ;-)

beers

Crozdog


----------



## brewer (24/7/07)

Punter said:


> Wow, must say T.D., I thought there was honey in this beer as well. h34r:
> 
> Forkboys choccy porter.
> This was a nice beer mate.dark colour, nice malt flavours and aromas, well balanced
> ...


----------



## DJR (24/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> THanks for that. It was beautiful. What was the other stubbie you brought? It's unlabelled.



CHeers - if the other one says WH1 (i forget what it was) then that was the peated, oaked Wee Heavy.


----------



## Gulpa (24/7/07)

Hi Guys,

Had a few lately. Its hard to keep up with the posts. Sorry if they are a bit brief.

*1. Thommo - Blonde Ale*
A bit cloudy but with really persistent head that lasted the whole way done. Malty but light. Never had blonde ale but I enjoyed this. Good summer beer, thanks thommo.

*7. shonky - IPA*
Dont really care what type of beer this was. I really liked it. I remember being really happy but sad at the end. Would have been more happy with another bottle. 

*11. Craig - Roggenbier*
Wasnt sure what to expect here as I have never had one. Pale and cloudy. Almost wheat like, but not quite. Spicyness definitely came through as it warmed up. I enjoyed it and obviously well made beer, but possibly not my cup of tea.

*23. Linz - Red Ale*
Nicely clear and red. Not sure how to describe this one. Strange red fruityness in amongst the malty red ale. Strangeness in a good was as I enjoyed this one. What was in it?


Thanks also for the feedback on my beer. I think I know what you guys are talking about with astringency. I had always thought this taste/flavour was a resiny flavour from the liberal dose of hops that I use as the flavour component. Sometimes this seems to come out a bit harsh (last year I had a beer that was like drinking bubbly pine trees). After Les's comments I will look at temps. Im thinking I should also move some of the hops from flavour to aroma. Im looking moving to AG for my next beer, so I guess there will be a whole new set of problems.

TD/DK - Flavour and aroma came from a mix of amarillo and cascade. Bitterness from a can of TC Pilsner.

Trent - I though the hop aroma (and flavour) were quite strong for my tastes. You may have had a dud bottle (a bit suspect about the "medicinal" comment).

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Trent (24/7/07)

Gulpa
I suspect that I may have gotten a dud bottle also, as everyone else seems to be enjoying it, and commenting on good hop presence. Oh well, there is always next case swap!
All the best
Trent


----------



## stephen (24/7/07)

Just sitting here tasting Petesbrew Dark ale. Gave the glass over to my daughter to have a sniff and the result was just as I thought - It has this wonderful aroma of Tia Maria!

This became even more so as the brew warmed up.

Top Job Petesbrew. A beautiful brew- almost like a port.

For all other brewers in this case I will get around to commenting on your brew.


----------



## Linz (24/7/07)

Gulpa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Had a few lately.
> 
> ...




Here it is in a nut shell......

Razorback Red Ale




Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name 
-------------------------------------------------
94.9 5.23 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt 
4.4 0.24 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma 
0.7 0.04 kg. JWM Roasted Malt 




Hops

Amount Name 
-----------------------------------------------
13.00 g. Pride of Ringwood 
3.00 g. Pride of Ringwood 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1084 Irish Ale


----------



## Weizguy (24/7/07)

27: *Teninch Brewery Gose* pronounced Goze-uh

I tasted one the other night (Friday, IIRC), and it's OK to go. :beerbang: 
Expect a cloudy, cloudy beer. It may even help to leave it in the fridge for a week. I plan to put one in tonight and review it on Friday or Saturday. The stubbie I had (on Friday) was only half settled and had been in the fridge for only 24 hours.
I poured into a 200 ml DAB mini-tankard. Up front, I could smell phenolics and coriander, topped by a thick white creamy head. Can definitely smell sea salt in the aroma.
First taste... the salt is prominent but not overwhelming (YMMV). I taste the phenolics next, then the malt, then the wheat and then the bitter/tart acidity and hop bitterness, finishing with a dry tartness and hint of coriander flavour.
A bit of a weird combo, but not too scary for another sip. Oh, and great lacing and head retention. Although the beer is too cloudy and looks quite wrong.
So..., it looks wrong, but tastes OK (just unusual). Fairly clean (if this style of beer can be like that).
Certainly worth a go soon. Quite nice if your tongue (and brain) can separate the flavours, but very weird all together. Give it a shot. :super: 

Please use a beer-clean glass. If in doubt, wash your glass in pink stain remover/ beer bottle wash, and rinse thoroughly with hot, then with cold water.

The salt may be too much for you. You won't be able to miss it unless you like a lot of salt with your food.

I'm saving a bottle for Doc (sorry only stubbies left after the case swap, or U can have a 600 ml PET bottle) as his Gose inspired me to make one. Having made one, I can now see that it's not everyone's cup of weissbier.
The first sip is daunting, but it becomes easier with each taste. It may help to have a glass of water handy if the salt gets too much (~1.3 g salt / bottle).
Other recommendations:- Try it early in your taste session. Other stronger beers/ flavours are likely to affect the perception of some of the flavours in this beer.
You might want to try this with a shot of raspberry cordial or Grenadine from the supermarket or bottlo.  

I won't take it the wrong way if people empty it down the sink, but give it a good try first please. Or just re-cap and save it for anyone who's game.
Don't be scared!

Seth :beer:


----------



## petesbrew (24/7/07)

DJR said:


> CHeers - if the other one says WH1 (i forget what it was) then that was the peated, oaked Wee Heavy.


Nup, it's completely blank. No worries I'll taste it open minded.



stephen said:


> Just sitting here tasting Petesbrew Dark ale. Gave the glass over to my daughter to have a sniff and the result was just as I thought - It has this wonderful aroma of Tia Maria!


What the??? I never got THAT flavour! Glad you liked it though, Steve.



Les the Weizguy said:


> I won't take it the wrong way if people empty it down the sink, but give it a good try first please. Or just re-cap and save it for anyone who's game.
> Don't be scared!


The only homebrew I tip down the sink is my own, Seth. Looking forward to trying it. Any food matching ideas for a salty beer?

quick edit: I just finished bottling MHB's LCPA Clone he brought down for me. Had half a stubby left so I enjoyed it while capping. Bloody hell. It is one of the best beers I've ever made. Sweet and floral. I'm thinking a drive up to N'castle occasionally is worth it for this kit.


----------



## Weizguy (25/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> The only homebrew I tip down the sink is my own, Seth. Looking forward to trying it. Any food matching ideas for a salty beer?
> 
> quick edit: I just finished bottling MHB's LCPA Clone he brought down for me. Had half a stubby left so I enjoyed it while capping. Bloody hell. It is one of the best beers I've ever made. Sweet and floral. I'm thinking a drive up to N'castle occasionally is worth it for this kit.


Pete,

Jackson recommends the acidity and effervescence of a Belgian gueze-lamic or German gose for light appetizers.
Other research suggests citrus and vinaigrette, and the traditional German offerings of roast pork and sauerkraut. Guess who's having sauerkraut this weekend?
As a contrast, I had some Old Gold choc just after my sample.

The Bayerisher Bahnhof website suggests in German, serving the gose with a shot of blue Curacao, called a Blue Angel ("Blaue Engel"), costing 5.50 Euro for 0.5 litre.

Quote from here: Thomas Schneider had previously used another brewery to produce a Gose for a Ohne Bedenken. It was the beer that gave the pub its name. When Gose was first reintroduced there, a customer, shocked by the taste, asked proprietor Hartmut Hennebach: "Is this stuff drinkable?" To which Dr Hennebach replied: Ohne Bedenken ("Without doubt").

BTW, MHB sells the beer kits in packs by mail, so you won't need to journey to Newie, unless you really wanna do it. From what I gather, he has put a bit of time into making his cloone packs easy enough and close enough to the originals.

Seth out


----------



## DJR (25/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> Nup, it's completely blank. No worries I'll taste it open minded.



Ahh.. i know what that was, it was a Schwarzbier that i hadn't written on yet! Enjoy!


----------



## petesbrew (25/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Pete,
> 
> Jackson recommends the acidity and effervescence of a Belgian gueze-lamic or German gose for light appetizers.
> Other research suggests citrus and vinaigrette, and the traditional German offerings of roast pork and sauerkraut. Guess who's having sauerkraut this weekend?
> ...


Cheers Seth, Appetisers are on the shopping list.


----------



## Gulpa (25/7/07)

Trent,

Im a bit disappointed if it was a dud bottle. I was especially anal about cleaning those bottles because it was a swap. If we both take part in the next swap, I will add a replacement for you.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Punter (25/7/07)

Shonkys IPA

Carb was ok with a thin white head that lasted. Didnt take note of the clarity
when cold, but once warmed up was pretty clear. Nice coppery light brown colour,
with a slight alcoholic/sweet malty aroma. Sweet caramely/alcohol flavour with good
bitterness.
Another nice beer, thanks.


----------



## Thommo (25/7/07)

7. Shonky's IPA

Had this tonight, even though I'm coming down with something. Really liked this beer. Kind of reminded me a bit of Old Peculiar. Did any one else get this??? Really liked it. If you don't post it in the recipe section, then please PM me the recipe. This is pretty similar to something I've been trying to brew myself and haven't come close too. Mind you, never thought of using a Coopers culture in it. Top work. BTW, my bottle was the perfect carbonation for the style IMO.

Cheers,

Thommo.


----------



## petesbrew (26/7/07)

27: Les the Weisguy's Gose.
Had this one with some fish and chips. Bad mix I think. Slight salt overload (mainly thanks to the chips) Anyway, the first glass was pretty nice., very interesting. The saltiness was there in the background but not too overpowering. On second pouring it was a bit of a struggle to get down, but none went down the sink... Maybe a stubby of this at a time, not a full longneck IMHO. . Cheers for that Seth. Oh, what was the %?

DJR's Schwartzbier (complimentary)
really nice beer mate. Big roasty flavours, big on the tongue, but easy to drink. Black as night, and a nice thin head. Top stuff.
I'll post pic's for these later... 
Pete


----------



## Weizguy (26/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> 27: Les the Weisguy's Gose.
> Had this one with some fish and chips. Bad mix I think. Slight salt overload (mainly thanks to the chips) Anyway, the first glass was pretty nice., very interesting. The saltiness was there in the background but not too overpowering. On second pouring it was a bit of a struggle to get down, but none went down the sink... Maybe a stubby of this at a time, not a full longneck IMHO. . Cheers for that Seth. Oh, what was the %?
> 
> DJR's Schwartzbier (complimentary)
> ...


Pete (and everyone else),

the alcohol was about 4.5% from memory. Will confirm later with the help of my Beersmith and notes.

Seth


----------



## shonky (27/7/07)

Thanks for all the feedback on my beer, good and bad. It was a bit of an experimental so thanks for being guinea pigs :beerbang: . I have posted the recipe on the forum Thommo glad you liked it. Ditto Punter. Sorry DK that you didn't enjoy it, hope I didn't screw up the sanitation in the bottling, I have a feeling though that the 'weird metallic' taste is actually how they all are. I was aiming to ferment at 20-21 to bring out some bananary (sic) esters but had a couple of hot days (seems like a long time ago now) and I think I cooked it slightly. Definitely some funky flavours in this one, and I wont be offended if people don't like it. It did remind me of some of the stronger real and bottled ales from my old home in England though but these days it is rare to find a beer with noticeable fusels/esters in it. Some ex-pats might enjoy!



I have tried a few, here are my thoughts so far



Redbeard Pale Ale - Sorry Craig I had a gusher as well. It was beutifully clear before I opened it but the yeast got all stirred up. Still a nice drop but unfortunately the yeast did overpower the flavours a bit. 



DJR's Alt - Never tried an alt before but REALLY enjoyed this one Ben and will be trying to hunt some down and attempting one myself after this. Great balance, soft creamy malty depths. A real pleasure thanks :beer: 



TD's Honey Brown Lager - Another first and again a beauty. Polished this off in no time Tim and was left wanting another. Balanced, clean but with some enticing but subdued malty complexity. Loved it. Cheers :super: 


Shonky


----------



## goatherder (27/7/07)

I finally got hold of my case this afternoon. I've been reading the reviews with envy while I waited. Anyhow, here it goes...


Craig's Roggenbier

It's been ages since I pulled out the weizen glass and this did it justice - a deep amber colour with a huge fluffy white head, driven by the lively carbonation. The nose is complex. I detect some esters but the balance is towards the phenolic. There's also a spiciness in there which I assume is the rye. I tastes loads of bready malt and a nice hint of bananery ester, enhanced by the pleasant sweetness. This beer is really drinkable with a silky smooth mouthfeel. Thanks Craig, this is just what I felt like. It's a very balanced, well made beer which was the perfect first beer for me in the case. My wife is requesting a case of this. From you.


DJR's Alt

Wow, absolutely crystal clear. It's a very attractive deep copper colour with a small yet persistant head. There is a delicious floral hop aroma - what did you use? Sitting in behind this is a big malty presence. Nice. The first taste is sweet and malty, quickly followed by a good bitter whack which balances then dominates. The malt is rich and complex and finish is long and very satisfying. I was very much looking forward to this as it is my first taste of an Altbier. Very timely as I will be making one next week. I hope it turns out something like this. Have you posted a recipe?


----------



## Trent (27/7/07)

LES' GOSE
Well, I tried this one with a few boys from Murray's last night, and it poured not TOO bad for the first quarter, but after that quickly turned quite milky. I gave myself the last glass, and jeez it was cloudy! Anyway, the aroma was strong of sea salt, and the flavour was pretty much the same. There was definitely some coriander in there, and some tartness, but the salt just dominated for myself, and the others that I shared it with. Shawn said it looked and tasted like grapefruit juice! Like a bad taster, I had tried a few other beers beforehand, so couldnt get the full effect, but really got the salt. I tried hard to like this one, I really wanted to like a beer this wierd, but I am afraid that I just couldnt wrap my head around it. Thanks alot for sharing, and going to the trouble of making such a strange and unuasual beer that no one I know has ever tried before, but, to quote you, it just wasnt my cup of weissbier.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Trent (27/7/07)

REDBEARD'S PALE ALE
The first thing I noticed about this beer, was that it was quite pale, not as pale as a budweiser, but a really faint kinda yellow. It was quite cloudy, and it wasnt a gusher (cause I opened it very carefully), but it was very lively. The aroma was quite yeasty, and I could see how others have said there is a belgian character there, cause I got it in the aroma, and definitely in the taste. Not much hops at all, just that yeastiness.
Then I got to thinking, last night I tried a beer (not mine) that had been fined, and then matured by complete accident in a fermenter that had held a lambic. The "fine" beer then went cloudy, and although it tasted surprisingly good (I like bret), it was the cloudiness that got me thinking about a possible similar accident with your beer. SO, I held the bottle up to the light, and on the bottle I received, there was a distinct ring around the neck where the beer had been, a tell tale sign of an infection, and I only know this because I have just had a run of beers that started to get that yeasty flavour, and cloud up a little. Sadly, all of them have had that ring around the neck of the bottle, right where the beer sat.
After seeing this, I changed my bottling wand, and for 6 batches had no problems, but the third last batch (an APA) I bottled had that tell tale ring form around the neck of the beer fairly quickly, so the last 2 batches are being monitored closely, and I am seriously considering throwing all the fermenters and hoses I have, and getting new ones, cause it is probably a brewhouse infection. The stout I put in the case swap seems to be OK.
I suggest that you look closely at the neck of all your latest batches, and if there are rings around the neck, also consider replacing everything. You spend 6 hours per batch making it good, its a small price to pay to make sure it gets to the glass in the same condition.
All the best
Trent


----------



## craig maher (27/7/07)

goatherder said:


> My wife is requesting a case of this. From you.



I just happen to have another cube ready and waiting  

Tell Mrs Goatherder I am sure we can work something out  

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Weizguy (27/7/07)

craigm said:


> I just happen to have another cube ready and waiting
> 
> Tell Mrs Goatherder I am sure we can work something out
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute Craig. Let's think who tasted this beer first and recommended it.

Hmmm still, maybe it's best to to put Mrs Goatherder first in line. If not because I'm a true gentleman, then because "Mrs Goatherder" is a truly ugly name and I feel sorry for her in a huge way. :lol: ...and I'm sure she's a great woman!

Very, very nice beer though, and I'm glad to have tasted it. Thanks Craig

Seth 
(*edited in many places to correct/add content)


----------



## PostModern (27/7/07)

I just tasted my brew, #25 Oatmeal stout. It's ready, for those who are game. I'm pretty happy with my first AG stout and hope you guys enjoy it, too.


----------



## PostModern (28/7/07)

Les,

I've had your Gose in the fridge for about 4-5 days now and the haze has settled to about the bottom 1/3 of the bottle. Should I just pour off the clear beer and leave the hazy stuff or is the haze an integral part of the beer?

Just to clarify before I open it tonight. (EDIT: Pardon the pun)

Cheers,
Rob.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (28/7/07)

*2. Josh's - German Pilsner * 

Wow, thats all I can say! :lol: 
This is a top example of the style (and one of my favourites), bright and clear with such a beautiful fluffy white head that lasts all the way to the last sip. Such a great taste too, crisp, clean and not to bitter. What was your hop schedule Josh? Also what was the alc%? That long neck got me a bit pissy! :blink: 

I can only hope my attempt at this style comes out as good as your one. Well done.

Got your Oatmeal stout in the fridge cooling now PM.

Cheers
DK


----------



## craig maher (28/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hang on a minute Craig. Let's think who tasted this beer first and recommended it.
> 
> Hmmm still, maybe it's best to to put Mrs Goatherder first in line. If not because I'm a true gentleman, then because "Mrs Goatherder" is a truly ugly name and I feel sorry for her in a huge way. :lol: ...and I'm sure she's a great woman!
> 
> ...



Whoops sorry Les - I am sure a can send a six pack your way too  

Cheers,

Craig the Roggenguy


----------



## goatherder (28/7/07)

Josh's German Pilsner

This one is very pale, almost crystal clear and plenty of visible bubbles keeping the head aloft. There is a delicious hop aroma - a little spicy, maybe a bit fruity, I can't quite put my finger on it. An initial sweetness quickly gives way to a solid hoppy bitterness which lingers into the dry finish. The beer is superbly balanced while having the dryness and high bitterness of the style. I was really looking forward to this beer after Josh's contribution last time round and I'm in no way disappointed. Top drop thanks Josh.


----------



## Weizguy (28/7/07)

PostModern said:


> Les,
> 
> I've had your Gose in the fridge for about 4-5 days now and the haze has settled to about the bottom 1/3 of the bottle. Should I just pour off the clear beer and leave the hazy stuff or is the haze an integral part of the beer?
> 
> ...


Rob,

Hope I'm not too late with a suggestion.

AFAIK, the haze is not part of this style; and is merely a by-product of my misguided brewing.
I suggest you pour off the clear beer and taste it..., but still give the cloudy stuff a go, in the second glass (perhaps). Not much diffference in flavour I reckon, but a world of difference in appearance.

I may sample my Gose later tonight after I bottle the passionfuit lager (K/K brew using Canadian Blonde tin + brew sugar and 2 cans of passionfuit pulp on WL - SF lager yeast ). It's just one weird beer after another.

Seth


----------



## goatherder (28/7/07)

Slurpdog's Choccy Porter

Very dark, yet not dark enough to hide the excellent clarity. Ruby red highlights shine through when held up to the light, contrasting with the ample off-white head. This is a very nice looking beer. There is a good whiff of choc malt along with some yeast esters, smells delicious. There is loads of choc in the taste - really rounded and satisfying. The bitterness is well balanced - I don't like my porters overly bitter so I think this is spot on. The carbonation was a little higher than I like it but by the time I got to my 2nd pour it was good. Great beer thanks Slurpdog, I very much enjoyed it.


----------



## PostModern (28/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Rob,
> 
> Hope I'm not too late with a suggestion.
> 
> ...



Haven't opened it yet, Seth. Maybe later on this evening. In the meantime, I've been tasting porters.

*4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07*
Nice clear pour of a ruby coloured porter. Distinct hop flavour, quite in style for a US porter. Nice hint of roast malt, some dried fruit flavours and a clean finish, Very nice ale, cheers!

*28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink*
While also a porter, this beer is almost at the opposite end of the style to Barra's beer, except they are both similar in (nice and low) bitterness. Pours almost black but with ruby highlights when held up to the light. Sweet and caramel, and very distinct chocolate flavours. Delicious and luscious. Quite a beer. Cheers, Fork! Enjoyed this one a lot (as did Aldona and the kids, Dante has declared it his favourite beer ever and coming from a 5 year old, that's high praise... )


----------



## PostModern (28/7/07)

*27.Les the Weizguy - Gose*

Going to stream of consciousness post while I drink this pint. Apologies if it's long-winded, but I think a brave attempt at seldom trodden ground deserves a little verbaciosness.

Pours a very pale, cloudy pint. Aroma of the ocean and citrus. A metallic sort of twang (I'm a fan of salty food, so I don't yet notice too much salt, although there is a hint of it).

There is a slight phenolic aroma as well, but I don't taste much phenol. It's much more mild than I was expecting.

My palate mught be out of whack from the porters and hoppy beers I had earlier. Going to eat a cracker and rinse my mouth out with water. 

Can taste the brackishness now and it's quite tart. Still no phenolics and only a mild saltiness... I think I'm blind to phenols, salt and smoke flavour. (Note to self: Should quit smoking. Justification in reply to self: but I keep finding things like the tobacconist near work who has American Marlborough Reds, and the bastards have released a Blue between the Red and the Mild, so it's hard to quit with those new varieties on the market... still, it would let me taste beers a whole lot better... ) but I digress.

A few more sips down and I pick out the coriander notes. 

Overall, I commend thee, Seth on your brave attempt at this style. A little work on the haze, perhaps balancing the saltiness a little with the tartness and spice, but overall, I'd say not a bad beer at all. (No pouring down the sink here!). Looking at this page, it seems that cloudiness is quite normal in the style. Don't neck yourself over it. But, dare I say it, maybe a little ~more~ lactic sourness would not go astray.

Overall, an interesting beer. Thanks for introducing me to the style.


----------



## ForkBoy (28/7/07)

PostModern said:


> Cheers, Fork! Enjoyed this one a lot (as did Aldona and the kids, Dante has declared it his favourite beer ever and coming from a 5 year old, that's high praise... )



Thanks PoMo, clearly Dante is a beer judging prodigy


----------



## Trent (29/7/07)

POMO'S OATMEAL STOUT
IIRC, the last few case swaps have seen me a little less than awed by the iron wolf brewery (and if this is not the case, PoMo, I apologise - I cant find any of my notes right now!). This is the case swap that has changed, cause I really enjoyed this beer. Like all stouts, it poured a jet black, the head was thick and WOULD have been persistent had I have cleaned my glassware last week like I was supposed to (went surfing, did a brew, went and visited a mate, etc...). The taste was a bit metallic at first, but it calmed down, the roastiness wasnt too over the top, medium bitterness, medium body, the carbonation was higher than I like in a stout, but not OTT. I dont think that there was enough oatmeal presence in there, but that is being picky.
Very nice beer, mate, you should be proud of your first AG stout.
All the best
Trebt


----------



## Stuster (30/7/07)

DJR's Altbier
Nice beer, Ben. Clear with a nice, reddish colour. Balanced to malt, with strong, rich malts there to enjoy. Putting on my pointy, white BJCP cap and gown, I'd have to say that it's probably doesn't have the hop bitterness to be a Dusseldorf Alt, and it's got far too much yummy malts to be a North German Altbier. But it's certainly a delicious altbier, which is all that matters. :chug: 

Shonky's IPA
I did know the history of this beer which might have swayed my judgement, but this bottle certainly seemed to be suffering from some oxidation damage. Despite that, it was an enjoyable beer. Again, some rich malts there to enjoy. Again, my point hat says that it could do with more hops to be truer to style. (It might be partly due to my addiction to hops I guess.  )

Slurpdog's Choccy Porter
This was a while ago, and I drank it while the Socceroos crashed out, so I lost the will to post that night.  It was a good porter, clean and rich. I think it could do with a bit more body to be a porter, and IMO it would be best to use a different yeast. US-56 tends to leave a dark beer a bit thin I find, and I think if you used a lower attenuating yeast, it'd leave more body and maltiness. But it was certainly drunk with appreciation as is. :super:


----------



## PostModern (30/7/07)

Trent said:


> POMO'S OATMEAL STOUT
> IIRC, the last few case swaps have seen me a little less than awed by the iron wolf brewery (and if this is not the case, PoMo, I apologise - I cant find any of my notes right now!). This is the case swap that has changed, cause I really enjoyed this beer. Like all stouts, it poured a jet black, the head was thick and WOULD have been persistent had I have cleaned my glassware last week like I was supposed to (went surfing, did a brew, went and visited a mate, etc...). The taste was a bit metallic at first, but it calmed down, the roastiness wasnt too over the top, medium bitterness, medium body, the carbonation was higher than I like in a stout, but not OTT. I dont think that there was enough oatmeal presence in there, but that is being picky.
> Very nice beer, mate, you should be proud of your first AG stout.
> All the best
> Trebt



Cheers Trent,

This is my third case beer. Xmas 05 I put in a Porter that was decent, if a little thin, but I don't recall your specific comments. Last July I f&*%ed up and oxidised the beer on the way to the bottling bucket, so it was, in short, wet cardboard. I mean we all make a bad beer from time to time, but why does it always have to be for a case swap  Pretty happy with this one in comparison. The metallic taste might be the Epsom Salts and/or gypsum? I was aiming for a slightly minerally water to go with the dark malt and Whitbread yeast, sounds like I may have overdone the Magnesium, or it may have been the no-name caps  Anyway, glad you liked it.


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/07)

Knocked back Josh's German Pilsner last night. Nice and pale, very clear and a really fine foamy head. A really smooth refreshing pilsner that I should've saved for a nice warm spring weekend in the sun. Top work, Josh!


----------



## Barramundi (31/7/07)

Ok well i have finally begun to get into the case beers and here are my thoughts so far ....

#28 Forkboy - Fastastic Rich reddy color when held up to a light , nice carbonation , 
definate chocolatey taste , excellent clarity ,held a lasting head 
very nice brew, pity it went down so fast and there was only one bottle...
2nd Glass was a bit warmer and brought out some nice roasty flavours,
definately a better beer a few degrees warmer...


#5 Slurpdog - One of these days im going to realise that when drinking a porter or stout 
i really do need to get it out of the fridge a while before i plan to start drinking it . 
for some reason i had a tricky time pouring this one without it foaming up in the jug , 
transfered to a glass and it poured fine , by the time id finished the glass the jug had
settled so it was all good in the end...
again another fine beer, great color , nice lacey head all the way till the end 
, some nice hoppy flavors in the background give a good warming bitter feel about it ...
great work Slurpdog


had pic of forkboys beer but for some reason cant add it...


----------



## crozdog (31/7/07)

Remembered I had better post some more comments, sorry that they are a bit vague:

DJR's Alt - loved it & so did the Mrs.

POMOs oatmeal. - I think I quite enjoyed it (i took it as the last of 6 different homebrews to "educate" a few friends @ a BBQ on Sat night. They started out light with belgian blonde & got progressively darker) So Sorry POMO, by the time we got to it, my note taking receptors were mainly disengaged. :blink: 

Barramundi's Robust Porter - To me, it needed a bit more body & dryness. Maybe next time try something other than US56 cause I've found its attenuation & flavour profile can "bland out" (I think I just created a new term B) ) an otherwise fine brew. You should be happy with this for your 1st AG.

Forkboy's Chocolate Porter - really enjoyed this can you send me more?

Slurpdog's Choccy Porter - was really enjoyable one cold night last week.

Shonky's IPA - The cap top was rusty & i continued to detect metalic flavours through both glasses - oxidation?? I kept tasting K&K "tang". Sorry shonky, but this one didn't do a lot for me.  

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## Josh (31/7/07)

DK said:


> *2. Josh's - German Pilsner *
> 
> Wow, thats all I can say! :lol:
> This is a top example of the style (and one of my favourites), bright and clear with such a beautiful fluffy white head that lasts all the way to the last sip. Such a great taste too, crisp, clean and not to bitter. What was your hop schedule Josh? Also what was the alc%? That long neck got me a bit pissy! :blink:
> ...


Thanks DK.

Recipe is as follows:

93% Weyerman Pils malt
3.5% Carapils malt
3.5% Wheat malt
mashed at 64C

2g/L Halertau @ 20, 10 and 0 minutes
Bittered with Halertau to 36BU
OG 1.042 FG 1.014 abv 4.5%?
Pitched onto WLP800 Pilsner yeast cake of secondary ferm of a German Pils with similar specs.


----------



## T.D. (31/7/07)

*Homebrewworld's APA*: I'm going through a real APA phase at the moment. I reckon I've polished off almost every American Ale in the case!  . This one is no slouch either, I'm really enjoying it. It doesn't have a huge hop hit, which is fine, but the hops are certainly still prominent. I can't find a recipe for it in the database, but it tastes like possibly a chinook/centennial/columbus type hop in there. HBW, please correct me if I'm wrong. Great colour and crystal clear. Love the groovy bottle too! Great beer mate, I'm enjoying every gulp! :chug:


----------



## goatherder (1/8/07)

Crozdog's IRA

An attractive copper brown colour with a little bit of haze. Not much head, maybe my glass isn't as clean as it should be. There is something funny going on in the smell - kind of like cola, maybe even a bit like band-aid. Not unpleasant, just doesn't feel like it should be there. There is a solid maltiness in the taste which is great. The bitterness is subdued which provides an excellent balance as the beer finishes quite dry. This is a nice quaffing beer thanks Crozdog, I reckon you're spot on to style. Cheers.

Edit - I just read Les's comments - I think I got the same thing he got from this beer but I interpreted it differently.


----------



## T.D. (1/8/07)

*Thommo's Blonde Ale*: Great beer Thommo! Mine's crystal clear. There's a flavour in there that is familiar but I can't put my finger on it though. Perhaps its a high-ish FG??? Got heaps of body for such a light coloured beer. I reckon our mate Jared would be a huge fan of this beer by the way, he is a bit of a master of the blonde ale these days! Great beer mate, really enjoying it!


----------



## goatherder (2/8/07)

Homebrewworld's APA

Amber in colour with a tight white persistent head and just the slightest haze. A delicious hop aroma - reminded me of tropical fruit, maybe melons and berries too. The malt flavour is outstanding with lots of nice toasty nutty flavours in there. The bitterness is on the high side of medium, perfect for the style. The finish is long and satisfying and dry enough to be extremely drinkable. I reckon this is a top shelf example of an APA, nice work.


----------



## Trent (2/8/07)

GOATHERDER'S BOCK
Crystal clear deep copper to brown colour, with a moderate white head that dissipates slowly. Slightly metallic aroma, that is also toasty and almost a little roasty. No fruitiness or hops that I can detect. Quite a nice toasty flavour, that almost has a hint of raisins to it, or at least suggests some dark fruits. Low bitterness, some residual sweetness, bitterness is just high enough to keep the malt in check. Very clean flavour, medium full body with med-low carbonation. No real alcohol warming, I am assuming it is down around the lower end of the scale? Very malty and nice, I may be drinking it a touch too warm, but it is the perfect thing for a chilly winters night.
Very nice beer, Goatherder, thanks for sharing it with us. Now I am gonna go and finish the rest of the bottle!
All the best
Trent


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/07)

Had Trent's complimentary IPA last night. Really nice one mate. A nice medium hoppy bitterness, and kind of sweet too. Beautiful amber colour and a thick head. My IPA attempt wasn't too far off this, but lacked the same bittersweetness of yours. Top work Trent! :beer:


----------



## shmick (3/8/07)

Just posted the Stormwater Special Bitter in the recipe section if anybody's interested.

Will add a few more tasting notes soon also :chug:


----------



## Slurpdog (3/8/07)

Currently drinking Redbeards Pale Ale.
I noticed that Redbeard claimed that the beer had low carbonation, but no sooner than I cracked the seal, the beer was jumping out of the bottle. My bottle carbonaton was very high
I guess I'm lucky in that I have a few Coopers Pale Ale's in the fridge at the moment so I'm using that as the base.
I'm not familiar with specific style guidelines but this beer is just like the Coopers version except with a bit more guts.
The flavour profiles are very similar, it's just that Redbeards version has more flavour.
I'm getting more yeast and bready aromas on the nose, than malt, but it's certainly not unpleasant. In fact it's VERY drinkable.
The yeast also comes through on the palate with some mild malt flavour, but its the finish that really shines.
A mild hop bitterness that is there from the second you swallow, and lingers for a good time there after.
I like it. Thanks redbeard!


----------



## Slurpdog (3/8/07)

T.D. said:


> *Thommo's Blonde Ale*: Great beer Thommo! Mine's crystal clear. There's a flavour in there that is familiar but I can't put my finger on it though. Perhaps its a high-ish FG??? Got heaps of body for such a light coloured beer. I reckon our mate Jared would be a huge fan of this beer by the way, he is a bit of a master of the blonde ale these days! Great beer mate, really enjoying it!



I'm in to Thommo's offering as well and I can't really pick that flavour either.
Beautiful carbonation and a persistant head.
The nose is what really grabbed me about this beer.
It's like vanilla icecream all the way. I swear if you took a deep sniff of a bowl of vanilla icecream, and a sniff of this beer they would be exactly the same. 
It's even creamy on the palate!
I agree with TD in that the FG was probably high because there is some residual sweetness there, but it matches the rest of the beer beautifully.
Next time you're brewing this one Thommo pls let me know. I'd be happy to pay for the extra ingredients to make a double batch and take this one home.
Definitely a standout beer for me. :chug:


----------



## petesbrew (6/8/07)

28. Forkboy's Choc Porter:
Yet another gorgeous dark. Shared this one with a mate who really loved it. His other half got plum flavours from it. Had a really nice hop aroma to it, and was really smooth and very enjoyable. Nice work forkboy.

1. Thommo's Blonde Ale:
Man, what a clear beer. This one poured beautifully, and was another really silky smooth ale. Pretty low on the hops all round IMO, and I swear it was almost "commercial", not homebrew, as there was no yeast gunk at all. (Thommo, please take that last comment as a compliment... I can see how it could be taken as an insult! ). A really top effort. Perfectly matched with a red beef curry.
Pete


----------



## craig maher (7/8/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Don't be scared!
> 
> Seth :beer:



27 Teninch Brewery Gose

I have never tried this style before and after all the talk was not really sure what to expect.
Anyway here goes.
First glass poured slightly cloudy with a nice thick creamy white head.
Appears very light in colour and well carbonated - looks almost champagne like - well cloudy champagne  
The aroma is wheat and corriander with some phenolics.
The taste - yes the salt is there but the wheat and corriander are there also.
The salt seems to bring forward the bitterness / acidity and make the beer seem fuller.
Having said all that the finish is beatifully tart and dry.
Does any of that make any sense :huh: 
The second glass was decidedly more cloudy but just as enjoyable - seem to get more corriander this time round.
An excellent beer Les - despite initial trepidations I really enjoyed it and could have drank more - Thanks.
Fancy a Roggenbier - Gose swap some time?  

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Weizguy (7/8/07)

craigm said:


> 27 Teninch Brewery Gose
> 
> I have never tried this style before and after all the talk was not really sure what to expect.
> Anyway here goes.
> ...


Craig,

maybe swap a Berliner weisse, which is on my "to do" list. I'm not likely to make another Gose very soon.

Go the "weird beers". The Gose is a very quirky style and certainly not for everyone. Always good to be able to say that you've had one, though, I reckon.

Seth out


----------



## petesbrew (8/8/07)

Seth, I saw Doc last week at the Hills Brewers Guild meeting, and mentioned I tried your Gose. He had a laugh and said his attempt was pretty f.ing salty (can't really remember much else... but I usually get that on those nights).
As you've mentioned, it's good to say you've tried it once. That's what brewing and tasting's all about!
Pete


----------



## SJW (8/8/07)

Looking forward to the Xmas in December swap!


----------



## Stuster (8/8/07)

Some short reviews. :huh: 

Petesbrew's Darth Ale. Rich dark ale. Very nice winter warmer. Wonderful label. :super: 

Trent's Dry Stout: Definitely something not quite right here, Trent. Some vegetable aroma on opening which went away, but the strange phenolics were there all the way through. Yeast issue? Other than that, seems like a good dry stout recipe.


----------



## Trent (8/8/07)

Stuster
I havent really gotten the vegetal aroma, but the phenolics are definietly a yeast issue. It was a standard dry stout recipe, 80/10/10, and I seem to have overpitched, cause instead of the usual 12 hour lag time and then a slow ferment, I got a18 hour lag time, then it went mental, and was completely fermented out within 40 hours of pitching! The phenols were overbearing on day 2, but had mellowed by day 7 in primary, thankfully. I actually enjoy drinking it, but I am sad to say it isnt the greatest beer I have brewed. Wouldnt have put it in if I didnt enjoy it myself, though as I said, I havent had the vegetal aroma's, if I had, I wouldn't have put it in the swap. See if I cant make it up to you next time
All the best
Trent


----------



## Stuster (8/8/07)

Trent said:


> Wouldnt have put it in if I didnt enjoy it myself, though as I said, I havent had the vegetal aromas



The vegetal aroma was really only apparent on opening and then faded. The bottle's contents did disappear without too much trouble though  so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Stuster (8/8/07)

Crozdog's Irish Red: Wonderful red colour, lasting thin head. Smooth caramel maltiness, but as Les said (I think) an interesting blackcurrant aroma and flavour there. I know you said that you'd just used EKG in this one Philip, but I certainly picked up that fairly strongly. A very drinkable beer. :chug: 

After looking back for Les' comments, I say more blackcurrant than blackberry for my nose/taste buds. Looking at the recipe I've no idea where the flavour came from. The yeast? :unsure:


----------



## petesbrew (9/8/07)

Glad you liked mine, Stuster.
Tried some of Doc's Bier de Mars last week, so I'm definitely looking forward to your Biere de Garde sometime soon.


----------



## mikem108 (9/8/07)

SJW said:


> Looking forward to the Xmas in December swap!



Hopefully the reviews will be as frenzied as the July case, unlike last years Xmas case :blink:


----------



## crozdog (9/8/07)

Stuster said:


> Crozdog's Irish Red: Wonderful red colour, lasting thin head. Smooth caramel maltiness, but as Les said (I think) an interesting blackcurrant aroma and flavour there. I know you said that you'd just used EKG in this one Philip, but I certainly picked up that fairly strongly. A very drinkable beer. :chug:
> 
> After looking back for Les' comments, I say more blackcurrant than blackberry for my nose/taste buds. Looking at the recipe I've no idea where the flavour came from. The yeast? :unsure:



mmm dunno where the blackcurrant/berry is coming from. :unsure: i built up a 2 l starter, but didn't drain off the beer from the yeast before pitching. maybe its from that??

FWIW, There is fuggles in there as well as EKG.


----------



## Stuster (9/8/07)

Don't get me wrong, I don't think it's necessarily a flaw. In fact, I thought it worked pretty well.  

I've never used that 1084 yeast. Has anybody who's used it in a paler beer got any fruity, blackcurrant/blackberry esters from it? :unsure:


----------



## crozdog (9/8/07)

Stuster said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't think it's necessarily a flaw. In fact, I thought it worked pretty well.
> 
> I've never used that 1084 yeast. Has anybody who's used it in a paler beer got any fruity, blackcurrant/blackberry esters from it? :unsure:


Thought you'd like it (everyone I've tried it on has) however with several picking out the blackcurrant/blackberry flavour, I'd like to work out where it's coming from. 

This is the 1st time I have used that yeast so I can't comment further. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## goatherder (9/8/07)

crozdog said:


> Thought you'd like it (everyone I've tried it on has) however with several picking out the blackcurrant/blackberry flavour, I'd like to work out where it's coming from.
> 
> This is the 1st time I have used that yeast so I can't comment further. Anyone? Anyone?




The aroma for me was like cola - my wife agreed and said more specifically post-mix cola. It reminded me of an unreconditioned corny keg with syrup still in it. Did you happen to have this beer in a corny keg at any stage?


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (10/8/07)

*16. Stephen's - Belhaven Export*

Again, wow! Was not to sure what to expect here never having had a Belhaven Export. But damn this was a fine drop.
I'm not that attune to specific tastes, but it has to be said that this is the first beer so far that my immediate first thought was_ "that has a kick arse mouth-feel" _ thickish and smooth.
Cheers Steve, I will be adding this to the growing list of beers to brew! 

Beers
DK
:super:


----------



## goatherder (10/8/07)

Shmick's special bitter

Awesome label Shmick. This one was a gusher. I quickly poured a glass to catch it and it was 90% head. It settled down a bit over the next half hour. The pour was a bit murky, probably as a result of the huge carbonation. The aroma was quite yeasty as expected but there was a bit of malty toffee and english hop in there. This followed through in the flavour, nice caramel malt and hop notes. The bitterness is crisp and balanced with a full mouthfeel which is spot on for style. Nice beer Shmick, I love a bitter and I enjoyed drinking this.


----------



## goatherder (10/8/07)

Barramundi's Robust Porter

Pours with a fluffy two finger head. The beer is dark brown and crystal clear. There is lovely soft chocolate malt aroma, mixed in with some english hops - EKG?. There is a fruity up-front note to the taste which falls away to a dry malty finish. The carbonation keeps a thick paint of lace right to the bottom of the glass. Awesome beer thanks Barramundi.


----------



## redbeard (10/8/07)

Trent said:


> REDBEARD'S PALE ALE
> The first thing I noticed about this beer, was that it was quite pale, not as pale as a budweiser, but a really faint kinda yellow. It was quite cloudy, and it wasnt a gusher (cause I opened it very carefully), but it was very lively. The aroma was quite yeasty, and I could see how others have said there is a belgian character there, cause I got it in the aroma, and definitely in the taste. Not much hops at all, just that yeastiness.
> Then I got to thinking, last night I tried a beer (not mine) that had been fined, and then matured by complete accident in a fermenter that had held a lambic. The "fine" beer then went cloudy, and although it tasted surprisingly good (I like bret), it was the cloudiness that got me thinking about a possible similar accident with your beer. SO, I held the bottle up to the light, and on the bottle I received, there was a distinct ring around the neck where the beer had been, a tell tale sign of an infection, and I only know this because I have just had a run of beers that started to get that yeasty flavour, and cloud up a little. Sadly, all of them have had that ring around the neck of the bottle, right where the beer sat.
> After seeing this, I changed my bottling wand, and for 6 batches had no problems, but the third last batch (an APA) I bottled had that tell tale ring form around the neck of the beer fairly quickly, so the last 2 batches are being monitored closely, and I am seriously considering throwing all the fermenters and hoses I have, and getting new ones, cause it is probably a brewhouse infection. The stout I put in the case swap seems to be OK.
> ...



I was a bit annoyed when i 1st read this, as the bottle i opened about 2 mths ago was fine. tonight i opened the one i received back from the swap & its exactly as u describe. Ive done a few brews since that one, 2 in kegs no problems & one bottled which im waiting to carb up. so im guessing its in the bottling process. all the bottles went thru a soak in a 60gal garbo of iodophur, then drip dried. i think i used a different bottling wand to usual which maybe the problem. mmmm i guess a few days of bleach soaking might be in order. Id be curious if everyone had a gusher, or just some.

cheers


----------



## PostModern (10/8/07)

As I mentioned way back in page 8 of this thread, there might have been a wild yeast somewhere in your bottling setup, redbeard. From bitter experience, they can be a bugger to eliminate.


----------



## kabooby (11/8/07)

redbeard said:


> I was a bit annoyed when i 1st read this, as the bottle i opened about 2 mths ago was fine. tonight i opened the one i received back from the swap & its exactly as u describe. Ive done a few brews since that one, 2 in kegs no problems & one bottled which im waiting to carb up. so im guessing its in the bottling process. all the bottles went thru a soak in a 60gal garbo of iodophur, then drip dried. i think i used a different bottling wand to usual which maybe the problem. mmmm i guess a few days of bleach soaking might be in order. Id be curious if everyone had a gusher, or just some.
> 
> cheers



Little bit of a gusher here. Easily fixed by pouring some in the glass :chug: 

Dont be concerned though. Still a great beer

Had great strong flavour from the yeast. Were you aiming for this?

Kabooby


----------



## Thommo (11/8/07)

Thanks for all the favourable reviews guys.

No offence taken Pete, in a way I was trying to make an inoffensive beer for the masses. Not really something I'd brew for my own tastes but I thought I could use this case swap and you blokes out there to get a bit of feedback on it. Thinking of making this the house Ale for the guests.

Nothing special in the recipe either.

25 litre batch.
3.6kg JW Pils
2 kg JW Pale
1 kg JW Wheat
60 min Hallertau to 12.5 IBU
60 min Saaz to 6 IBU
Nottingham Dried Yeast.

75 min Mash,
75 min Boil.

The only reason the Pale is in there is because I used up the last of my Pils.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Gulpa (11/8/07)

Ive been painting the house so Im a bit behind in feedback. These are in order so the older ones are a bit vague.

*12. Punter - Schwartzbier*
Poured clear. Dark. This reminded my of a Kozel Dark but maltier, drier, better.

*15. goatherder - Bock*
Maltier than the Swartz with nice full body. I liked this a lot. Great beer gh.

*19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale*
Poured clear with tan head. Nice roasty flavours all there but a bit lacking in body for my tastes. Still went quickly.

Also had Pete's Lily Rose Pale ale. This surprised me as Id tried one a year ago. Its lost a bit of maltiness since I last had it but still hides the Alc % well. The Nelson Sauvin comes through nicely. Nice beer.

*17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout*
Dark and roasty. Full bodied. Dont know the style very well but I really enjoyed this beer. Great beer. Thanks BS.


*14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB*
Nice amber colour. Malty with a nice hit of bitterness. Excellent beer. Could have downed a few more of these.


*27.Les the Weizguy - Gose*
Had this in the fridge for a couple of weeks. Offered it to everyone who came over, no takers. Had it last weekend with some fish and chips. Wasnt as salty as I thought it would be. Brackish is a very good description. Went down well with food but was heavy going without it. Thanks for the opportunity Les, wont be making it for myself  .


*2. Josh - German Pilsner*
Poured slighly cloudy. Nice hit of bitterness. Not sure if it is me as I am coming down with a cold but this seemed to have a yeast issue that covered up the malt flavours that I was expecting. Sorry Josh if its just my cold.


Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Barramundi (11/8/07)

goatherder said:


> Barramundi's Robust Porter
> 
> Pours with a fluffy two finger head. The beer is dark brown and crystal clear. There is lovely soft chocolate malt aroma, mixed in with some english hops - EKG?. There is a fruity up-front note to the taste which falls away to a dry malty finish. The carbonation keeps a thick paint of lace right to the bottom of the glass. Awesome beer thanks Barramundi.





cant remember exactly the hop count at the moment , but im sure i used northern brewer for the bittering abd i think some cascade went in there somewhere ...

will re post when i get home and dig out the recipe , my record keeping is messy at the moment...

thanks for the kind words goatherder....

ive been a bit crook of late so i havent had a lot of the swap beers or any beers for that matter , will crack a few this week and get some reviews up here ...


----------



## redbeard (11/8/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Little bit of a gusher here. Easily fixed by pouring some in the glass :chug:
> 
> Dont be concerned though. Still a great beer
> 
> ...



ummm no  my memory of the 1st bottle i tried was low carb, very clear & similar to the lc bright ale.
When i opened this last bottle, i remember spots of yeast shooting up from the bottom as the pressure
released, which made it very cloudy & the yeast taste.


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/07)

*Linz's Express Beer Western Line*
Nice label Linz. I was gonna stick it on the fridge, but stupidly stuck it in the sink and the colours ran.
Wasn't sure what to expect here as I haven't tried many red ales (if the label's right). Poured really nice. A nice creamy & persistent head. Really nice and easy on the bitterness and the clarity was fantastic. 
Yet another fantastic beer, which went well with some Lamb & rosemary snags.

quick Edit: From memory, flavour wise I got some nice, slightly-burnt caramel flavours from this one.


----------



## Linz (12/8/07)

Glad you liked it Pete.


----------



## Stuster (13/8/07)

Nifty's Some sort of ESB

Good beer this. Had it on Saturday while watching the first match of the season. Great colour, a bit of chill haze which went as the beer warmed up. Delicious, fruity esters on the nose and the tongue, rounded maltiness. The balance was slightly towards the malt and I'd probably prefer a bit more hop flavour and aroma in there, but that's really my personal peccadillo (or is it armadillo  ). Yummy stuff all the same and I was very happy my wife didn't want any and I got it all to myself.


----------



## T.D. (14/8/07)

I also had *Nifty's Some Sort of ESB* last night. Yet another top class entry from Nifty! Really enjoyed this one. It didn't taste like 6% either, went down really smoothly. Is the recipe in the database?


----------



## Stuster (14/8/07)

I had a tester of my entry last night. While it should develop with time (I hope), it's certainly ready to drink now. The alcohol's there, but fairly smooth, and it's got some reasonable maltiness. So not saying you should drink it now, but if you're down to the last few bottles of the case, it'll be fine now. :chug:


----------



## petesbrew (14/8/07)

*17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast*

Beer slayer, this one was brilliant! Had a pretty nice head, a bit thin, but really smooth. Tastewise, I haven't had a commercial version yet, but this is what I always imagined an oatmeal stout would be like. Really silky on the tongue. The bitterness seemed to increase for me from mild to medium?) when I topped up the pint glass. The perfect drink for a cold night hey? Top work indeed.


----------



## nifty (16/8/07)

Thanks Stuster and T.D. I wasn't sure how this one would turn out, I haven't made it before. I think from memory it was an adaptation of Ray Mills recipe I saw posted on the forum a while ago.

I'm away for work at the moment, in Fiji of all places, but I'll put the recipe up on the weekend when I get back.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Barramundi (16/8/07)

hooked into PoMo's and beerslayers Oatmeal stouts over the last couple of nights both mighty fine beers great colors,aromas and flavors, for my taste buds PoMo's get the prize between the two , dunno why i just liked it a bit more but having said that beerslayers wasnt far behind it ...

two more great beers .... well done gents


----------



## PostModern (16/8/07)

Cheers, Barra. Glad you enjoyed the stout. I haven't tried beerslayer's stout yet, so I don't know if I can agree with your ranking, tho. Might have to give it a go on the weekend.




shmick said:


> It seems to have fallen off the list but mine's ready to drink.
> 
> This one becomes a little dry if left too long so get in early.




Drank your beer tonight, shmick. Unfortunately I left it too long. It is quite dry. Foamed up like crazy too. I poured two pints that were literally nothing but foam. Once it settled, there was a nice beer underneath, but I think the yeast killed it by taking out all the maltiness. I wish I had remembered your post a month ago!


----------



## PostModern (17/8/07)

Posting after myself, but what the hell.

Had Beerslayer's Oatmeal stout last night. It was nice and smooth but I think the RB came thru just a little too harshly. I like the yeast for this style more than the whitbread ale I used. Definitely a nice ester profile from the WLP004. Just a quick question, did you adjust the water at all? I think some gypsum might smooth off that roast harshness I picked up, but it might just be my palate. Cheers, enjoyed the beer a lot.


----------



## PostModern (17/8/07)

The beers I still have left:

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Leave it two to three weeks.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - August or later
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
18. Kabooby - Vienna lager (saflager S23) Bottled 17/6/07. Will prob need another few weeks to carb
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
23. Linz - express beer western line As per post 78 + first gen WL004
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004

I'd like to avoid any more gushers. Who on this list can recommend their beer for immediate consumption? Who's will be OK or benefit from up to two more weeks aging?

I'm going to fridge 14 - Nifty's ESB as it uses 002, which history has shown to be a gusher in the bottle after a couple months... need one more to taste tonight.


----------



## Punter (17/8/07)

PoMo, mine, #12 Schwartz should be good to go.


----------



## craig maher (17/8/07)

No 11 - Good to go too PoMo

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Thommo (17/8/07)

Mine should be right.

Thommo.


----------



## T.D. (17/8/07)

PostModern said:


> The beers I still have left:
> 
> 1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Leave it two to three weeks.
> 2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
> ...



Mine should also be ready whenever you are PoMo


----------



## PostModern (17/8/07)

OK, I'm only tasting two as I'm on antibiotics at the mo.

*14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002)*

No gusher! There goes my theory about WLP002. Tasted a lot milder than it's reported 6%. Was a little dry for my tastes, could have done with a touch more body. There was a slight astringency in there as well. Otherwise, a nice malt to hop balance that hides the strength well.

*12. Punter - Schwartzbier*

Drinking this now after dinner. Lovely roasty, chocolately flavour. Dry and moderately bitter with a clean fermentation profile. Just lovely. Thanks.


----------



## Stuster (17/8/07)

I had Barramundi's Boisterous Bellhop last night. A very enjoyable beer, Ned. On pouring this beer, I was struck by the colour, a nice mid-brown, probably on the lighter side for a robust porter. Mild roast and caramel aroma, caramel and light sweetness in the flavour too, along with some gentle roastiness. The roast along with just enough hops made this a very nicely balanced beer.

Wearing my pointy style hat, I'd say this seems more like a brown porter than a robust as the roast is fairly mellow, but it's certainly an extremely drinkable beer as well. Is this an AG or a partial? Great job either way, Barra. :chug: :super:


----------



## goatherder (17/8/07)

Mine appears to have cleared up so it's ready to go. It won't hurt to leave it if you need to either.

Petesbrew's dark ale

Nice work on the label, I love it. It's as black as sin with a lively tan head, retreating to a persistant collar which lasts the whole glass. There are some nice fruity notes on the nose with some solid roast lurking underneath. There's a subtle vegemite note in there too. The beer is quite dry with some very tasty choc and roast malt flavours following. The balanced bitterness and thin mouthfeel makes for a very drinkable session beer. A most enjoyable beer, cheers Petesbrew.


----------



## goatherder (18/8/07)

Gulpa's American Amber

Well, it's certainly amber. The beer is crystal clear with an ample fine bubbled head perched on top. It's a stunner to look at. There's a nice touch of American hops on the nose blending in with some caramel malt. Up front the beer is sweet, followed by a excellent burst of hop flavour. The beer finishes a little too sweet for my taste, although it's tempered by a solid bitterness. The carbonation is superb, keeping the head lacing right down the glass and filling out the mouthfeel. Top effort thanks Gulpa, I was in the mood for a hoppy number and I wasn't let down.


----------



## petesbrew (19/8/07)

Cheers Goatherder. Glad you liked it!


----------



## Barramundi (19/8/07)

Stuster said:


> I had Barramundi's Boisterous Bellhop last night. A very enjoyable beer, Ned. On pouring this beer, I was struck by the colour, a nice mid-brown, probably on the lighter side for a robust porter. Mild roast and caramel aroma, caramel and light sweetness in the flavour too, along with some gentle roastiness. The roast along with just enough hops made this a very nicely balanced beer.
> 
> Wearing my pointy style hat, I'd say this seems more like a brown porter than a robust as the roast is fairly mellow, but it's certainly an extremely drinkable beer as well. Is this an AG or a partial? Great job either way, Barra. :chug: :super:





that was an AG stu , first attempt at a full batch , previous AG 's were only 12 litre batches ....


----------



## petesbrew (20/8/07)

14. Nifty's Some sort of ESB

Not sure how to describe the flavours of this one Nifty, but it was a really nice mild bitter. Perfect for a wet sunday arvo, I only had it in the fridge for a couple of hours so it was a good temp by the time i poured it... Cool, not cold. The flavours took me back to a little pub in England. :beer: 
Beautiful red-brown colour and a frothy head that lasted well. Loved the label too, it's now on my barfridge.
Cheers for another great beer.

12 tallies to go... trying to make them last, but they're there to be enjoyed!


----------



## T.D. (20/8/07)

Having *Linz's Red Ale* tonight. Great colour - lives up to the name at least!  Nice hint of roasty/biscuity flavour (but not at all prominent) - is there some amber or brown malt in it - am I right? Nicely balanced though, great beer, thanks Linz. :beer:


----------



## Stuster (21/8/07)

Had a couple more of the case over the weekend. Thommo's Blonde ale was a very smooth, easy drinking beer with a light, sweet grain flavour. It had just about enough hops to balance the malt, and as a session beer for non-geek drinkers it should be a winner.

I also had PoMo's Oatmeal stout. Quite a contrast here, but a winning one for me. Very nice stout, PoMo. :chug: Lots of good dark flavours in there, espresso and dark chocolate. Nicely balanced. It had a rich, thick mouthfeel. I'm guess that's partly due to the oats. Have you posted the recipe yet? If not, I'd love to see it.


----------



## PostModern (22/8/07)

Stuster said:


> Had a couple more of the case over the weekend. Thommo's Blonde ale was a very smooth, easy drinking beer with a light, sweet grain flavour. It had just about enough hops to balance the malt, and as a session beer for non-geek drinkers it should be a winner.
> 
> I also had PoMo's Oatmeal stout. Quite a contrast here, but a winning one for me. Very nice stout, PoMo. :chug: Lots of good dark flavours in there, espresso and dark chocolate. Nicely balanced. It had a rich, thick mouthfeel. I'm guess that's partly due to the oats. Have you posted the recipe yet? If not, I'd love to see it.



Cheers Stuster. Glad you liked it. I think the recipe was worked out on the back of one of the kids' "watercolours". Will have to poke about in my brewing box to see if I kept it (I'm hopeless at keeping brewing records). If I did, I'll put it up in the recipes section.


----------



## shonky (22/8/07)

Just having #1, Thommo's Blonde. Half way through the second glass and really enjoying it. Beautifully clear and bright. Fluffy head that stays the full glass. Soft, sweet maltiness and subdued but fresh hop flavours. Full bodied but still refreshing.
Top drop Thommo, will be sad to get to the bottom of the glass. A beer for all-comers this one. Cheers
:beer:


----------



## Josh (24/8/07)

*3 Davekate's Honey Pilsner*
It looks a fantastic honey colour in the glass. Not sure if I've left it in the fridge too long, but it tastes like it might have been fermented a little high for the yeast. I had a similar problem with my first incarnation of a Coopers sparkling Ale. 

Anyway, I reckon it'd be a good recipe to have another crack at. 

*8 Stuster's Biere de Garde*
Not sure that I've ever tried this style before. But if I'm supposed to be tasting a bitter, malty hoppy beer then it's spot on. I could have a few of these on a cool winter night. There's a few beers I like to have on a Friday Night Footy night and this would be on that list. Or perhaps to savour after a nice roast lamb.

PS Sorry I haven't reviewed many beers this case. I have enjoyed just about all of them. The Jen Hawkins award for best looking goes to Slurpdog for his Choccy Porter. I couldn't stop putting it up to the light and checking out the ruby highlights. Others I really enjoyed included but not limited to nifty's ESB, PoMos Oatmeal Stout and Crozdog's Irish red Ale. 

I haven't brought myself to try the Gose yet, but am thinking of it this weekend.

Thanks to all who put a beer in and once again sorry for minimal feedback.


----------



## Josh (26/8/07)

*9. DJR's Dusseldorf Altbier *

Beautiful red colour, crystal slear with a small but tight head, looks amazing. Sorry Slurpdog, this is the best looking beer of the case. And it tastes fantastic too. Malty and smooth with a nice hop flavour and well balanced bitterness. Just the tonic after a long day in the sun at Leichhardt.

<OT> If anyone saw Tim Gilbert's cross on The Sunday Roast, I was the guy in the red headband giving a That's Gold. Might appear on the Footy Show on Thursday night.</OT>


----------



## petesbrew (27/8/07)

Totally forgot to write up a beer enjoyed last thursday. *Kabooby's Vienna Lager*
I'll do my best here, as it was a biggish weekend. h34r: 
Had a nice amber colour. The head poured well and really hung around. Had a light caramel flavour which was quite enjoyable. A very refreshing drop, Cheers for a top beer Kabooby.


----------



## petesbrew (28/8/07)

By the way, I brewed up Mark's Little Creatures Pale Ale Kit that he brought down at the swap day.

Had it in the esky at Lily's 1st birthday party on the weekend (and a few passed around at work the other week) and it's a winner all round. A bloody lovely beer indeed. :beer:


----------



## PostModern (29/8/07)

Just catching up on a few I had over the weekend:

*1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham *

A nice pale clean beer. A little light on the hops, but very nice drinking! 

*2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 *

Nice pale effervescent Pils. Pale straw in colour and an ice-cream head. Left lace all the way down the glass. There was a little harshness in the bitterness, but that's more of a niggle than a complaint. Nice beer.

*16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) *

Interesting stout this. Enjoyed it very much. Nice malt profile under the roastiness. Interesting yeast as well.

Cheers gents, three very nice beers.


----------



## goatherder (29/8/07)

Linz's Razorback Red

Deep copper in colour with excellent clarity. The carbonation is high which creates a big long lasting head. There is a slight lemon fruit aroma along with some yeast esters. The flavour is dominated by rich caramel malt which provides a sweetness right through. I was finding the sweetness a bit much but once I hooked into a bowl of chilli octopus the beer became a perfect match. Cheers Linz, a very enjoyable beer. Great label too.


----------



## goatherder (31/8/07)

Punter's Schwarzbier

A satisfying psssht as the bottle opened. It pours as black as coal with a persistent off white head. There is a subtle dash of cocoa on the nose but otherwise very clean. The flavours is very smooth with a solid maltiness going right through. The roastiness hangs about in the background, present but not dominant. There is a hint of sweetness up front which quickly falls away to a roasty dryness. The bitterness and carbonation are are right on the money, making the beer balanced and very drinkable. 

Punter, this beer is a stunner. Wonderfully balanced and full of flavour, this is my pick of the case so far. Outstanding.


----------



## PostModern (31/8/07)

*3 Davekate's Honey Pilsner*

I'm not a fan of honey in beer, so I approached this one with a little scepticism. I'm sorry to say I don't like it. There is a yeastiness in there that just doesn't go with the malt fermentables, maybe Josh is right and it was fermented too warm. As the beer warms up, can smell some type of acetate, I think. It might be from the green bottle, might be from a high fermentation temp... dunno. I can taste some honey, which I usually associate with DMS in beer, overall, I didn't enjoy this beer. I'm sorry Davekate. I'm sure it would be a decent beer if a different yeast was used and/or fermented at the right temperature.


----------



## PostModern (31/8/07)

*8 - Stuster's Biere de Garde*

A nice looking ambre biere. Thick sticky head that just won't let go of the glass. Excellent lacing. A musty, yeasty aroma and an enticing amber/brown colour with lots of bubbles. Sadly my second glass got a bit of yeast in it, so it's hazy. The first was brilliant and clear. The flavour is a complex blend of caramel malts, bitterness and yeast driven esters. Surprisingly I don't notice the alcohol on the palate (although it is a little warm) but do in the head  I've got goatherder's bock lined up next. Might have to wait a few hours! LOL

A very nice beer. Thanks for sharing this Stu.


----------



## PostModern (31/8/07)

*15. goatherder - Bock*

Beautiful rich red-black colouring. Good head retension. Nice malty-choc aroma. Amazing. My mouth was watering before I had even a sip and my tastebuds were not disappointed, this is a delicious bock... Smooth, silky chocolate taste. Just enough hop bitterness to balance the malt. This is a superb beer. Delicious.

Thanks GH. An unreal bock!


----------



## stephen (31/8/07)

DK said:


> *16. Stephen's - Belhaven Export*
> 
> Again, wow! Was not to sure what to expect here never having had a Belhaven Export. But damn this was a fine drop.
> I'm not that attune to specific tastes, but it has to be said that this is the first beer so far that my immediate first thought was_ "that has a kick arse mouth-feel" _ thickish and smooth.
> ...


I know that this rather late, but if you knew my job, then this is a quick response. Thanks for the review and the positve evaluation. I'm rather stoked that you liked my beer.

Regards

STEPHEN


----------



## Weizguy (31/8/07)

stephen said:


> I know that this rather late, but if you knew my job, then this is a quick response. Thanks for the review and the positve evaluation. I'm rather stoked that you liked my beer.
> 
> Regards
> 
> STEPHEN


Stephen,

I still haven't tasted this beer, but if it's anything like your Adelscott, It's a winner.
You should've made the peated malt beer for the case swap. What a great (weird) beer.

I think your brewing is coming along well, in many regards.

Are you going to the beer dinner in Newie tomorrow?

I need to get drinking the case swap beers. Instead, tonight, my lazy fat arse is drinking a Ruination clone dedicated to Mr Jackson, formerly of Yorkshire. Need to make a Yorky bitter soon.

Seth


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (1/9/07)

Ok gang, after a very enjoyable AG and swap case drinking fathers day lunch here is the rundown.

Sorry if I am not more descriptive but hey, they were all good and we were getting through them pretty quickly!

6. redbeard - Pale Ale - Excellent
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - Great, had no idea what it should be but it was a top drop,
11. Craig - Roggenbier - Excellent, again, never had the style but really really enjoyed it
18. Kabooby - Vienna lager - A bit thin, but good drinking. Maybe should have had this first instead of after the more hoppy beers.
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale - Great (sorry can't remember much about it!)
24. Shmick - Special Bitter - Oxidised?
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - Pretty good. Was getting a bit roasty for us towards the end.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - Different, but enjoyable. Had banana flavours towards the end that we liked.

*And the Winner by popular vote was - 6. redbeard - Pale Ale.* 
Now this actually had _Pirate Bright Ale _ on the label. Any way it was tops. And we all really enjoyed the taste, actually reminded us of a smaller version of Hogarrden.
Recipe please Redbeard.

Cheers
DK


----------



## craig maher (1/9/07)

Had 2 great beers tonight: :beer: 

Josh's German Pils - Top beer this - crystal clear very pale in colour, head renention was excellent even in my poorly washed glassware! Nicley bitter but with good malt / hop balance. Wish I had another couple of these. Thanks Josh 


Goatherders Bock - Things got even better when I cracked this one. I am having trouble putting this one into words - big and malty, very well balanced, super smooth and soooo easy to drink. Tight cream head that held to the very end. Top beer Scott again I wish I had more of this one.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## goatherder (1/9/07)

Cheers for the kind words PoMo and Craig. Glad you liked it.


----------



## craig maher (2/9/07)

goatherder said:


> Cheers for the kind words PoMo and Craig. Glad you liked it.



Any chance of a recipe?


----------



## PostModern (2/9/07)

craigm said:


> Any chance of a recipe?



Request seconded!


----------



## goatherder (2/9/07)

craigm said:


> Any chance of a recipe?



No probs.

Goatherder's Casebock

All grains Weyermann
30% Vienna
30% Munich I
29% Munich II
7% Melanoidin
3% Caramunich III
1 % Carafa Special I

Mashed at 67 to OG 1.068 (although I undershot this batch a bit)

90 Min Boil
Hallertauer Mittlefrueh at 70 min to 20 IBU
Hallertauer Mittlefrueh at 30 min to 6 IBU
Total 26 IBU

Big pitch of Wyeast Oktoberfest Blend (2633) from slurry at 10 degrees for 3 weeks.
Condition until clear.


----------



## PostModern (2/9/07)

*13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager*
Lovely colour and good carbonation and head. Nice malty aroma. Flavour was a bit of cream and moccha. However, there was a little bit of astringency or oxidation I could detect. Maybe tannins? Would have been a _very_ nice beer without this.

*18. Kabooby - Vienna lager (saflager S23)*

Nice pale amber colour. Refreshing amount of carbonation. Nice roasty flavour and a noticeable hit of noble hops. Hallertau? Very nice tasty beer. I'm going to get some Vienna and try this out.


----------



## craig maher (2/9/07)

goatherder said:


> No probs.
> 
> Goatherder's Casebock
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott :beerbang: 
Might have to brew this next - before the weather gets too much warmer.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## petesbrew (2/9/07)

PostModern said:


> *8 - Stuster's Biere de Garde*
> 
> A nice looking ambre biere. Thick sticky head that just won't let go of the glass. Excellent lacing. A musty, yeasty aroma and an enticing amber/brown colour with lots of bubbles. Sadly my second glass got a bit of yeast in it, so it's hazy. The first was brilliant and clear. The flavour is a complex blend of caramel malts, bitterness and yeast driven esters. Surprisingly I don't notice the alcohol on the palate (although it is a little warm) but do in the head  I've got goatherder's bock lined up next. Might have to wait a few hours! LOL
> 
> A very nice beer. Thanks for sharing this Stu.



Had Stuster's Bier de Garde the other night. The flavours were struggling to compete with some heavily Chicken-salted chips, so I needed a glass of water nearby to help me attempt to get my tastebuds back to neutral... A lesson learnt. Pretty much, I have to agree with what PoMo said about it.
Nice reddish brown colour, light foamy head. Poured clear initially, but got cloudier at the end of the longneck.
Yep, caramelly, and kinda fruity. A nice beer to have while watching The Departed... jeez what a struggle.
Thanks Stuster.


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/07)

Tried one of Trent's extra bottles last night, labelled "104 Porter".
Wow, this was the most interesting Porters I've ever had.
First of all, it shot out of the bottle upon opening, lucky I was near the sink. Didn't lose too much, and once poured, the head was pretty good (well, once the initial schooner of froth was enjoyed!)
Had the usual flavours I've come to expect from a porter, I'm guessing american styled hops here.
What really blew me away was the fruitiness, which I've never really had in a porter before.
It was a really top combination, Trent. :beer:


----------



## Trent (5/9/07)

Pete
I would LOVE to say that the high carbonation, fruitiness and porter flavours were by design, however I think that sounds like a low level infection (low level as it was bottled 4 months ago, and is still somewhat drinkable). Hate to admit it, but thats what it sounds (and looks) like
If you recall back to my post on Redbeard's pale ale, and I mentioned the ring around the neck of the beer, and I said that I also had those in some beers? Yeah, well this beer has a definite ring around the neck, as do several other of my batches from a few months back. It APPEARS (knock on wood) that I have eliminated this bug from my brewhouse through changing all my hoses, and an almost OCD cleaning routine, and hopefully, if you rip the top off one of my beers in future, there shall be no gushing.
Thanks for the warning, though. Off to tip the rest of that batch down the sink.
All the best
Trent

EDIT No american hops, only english hops to bitter.


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/07)

Trent said:


> Pete
> I would LOVE to say that the high carbonation, fruitiness and porter flavours were by design, however I think that sounds like a low level infection (low level as it was bottled 4 months ago, and is still somewhat drinkable). Hate to admit it, but thats what it sounds (and looks) like
> If you recall back to my post on Redbeard's pale ale, and I mentioned the ring around the neck of the beer, and I said that I also had those in some beers? Yeah, well this beer has a definite ring around the neck, as do several other of my batches from a few months back. It APPEARS (knock on wood) that I have eliminated this bug from my brewhouse through changing all my hoses, and an almost OCD cleaning routine, and hopefully, if you rip the top off one of my beers in future, there shall be no gushing.
> Thanks for the warning, though. Off to tip the rest of that batch down the sink.
> ...


Trent, I'm having a bit of a chuckle here at your reply, and my inability to spot an infected beer.
Yep I did see the ring when I washed the tallie, and the thought did cross my mind... that and something about high temp's causing fruity flavours from the yeast... am I right?

Still, I reckon as far as infected beers go, it was tops!
I reckon its worthy of serving to those less-than-welcome guests, rather than the drain.
Wish my dodgy batches turned out that good  :beer:


----------



## Trent (5/9/07)

Pete
Yep, higher fermentation temps, especially with that yeast (1084) will cause fruity flavours which are also called esters. I try not to get fruity esters in my porters, but ya cant win em all! Glad ya liked the beer anyway.
All the best
T


----------



## goatherder (6/9/07)

Les's Gose

Cloudy and very pale on the pour with a large persistent white head. Plenty of carbonation keeps a steady stream of bubbles rising from the bottom of my pilsner glass. The aroma is quite complex. There is peach and bubblegum, wheat and some clove and peppery phenlolics. Whilst the nose suggests some sweetness, there isn't much to speak of in the palate. The beer is crisp and dry up front, followed by smooth wheat and a nice fruity hop flavour. The salt takes a second or two to register - it enhances the dryness at first before identifying itself as saltiness. The salt is more evident in the aftertaste than anywhere else. The finish is as crisp as the opening, making this a very easy to drink and refreshing beer. The salt is not as dominant as I was expecting - you realise it is there but it falls away quickly leaving you wanting more. The only side effect is the feeling in the mouth like you have been feasting on salty snacks.

I'm realising now what a huge challenge this beer was. No commercial examples, a few scattered descriptions of the beer, the chance of the salt making it undrinkable and it gets sent to 27 brewers around the state. It's a complex, interesting and drinkable beer, expertly made. Thanks for being brave enough to have a crack at it Les, it was awesome.


----------



## ForkBoy (7/9/07)

After planning a move of house and various other things, haven't been into the case as much as I would like.

But... pulled a random from the case straight from the garage (about 14C on a cold Sydney day) and turned up number 17 - beer slayer's oatmeal stout.

very impressive brew - love it! Nice and roasty, medium sweet, but not over the top and the sort of strong lingering bitterness I enjoy. Balances on the bitter side, which is what I like. Nice full mouthfeel; smooth and silky. 

Not sure how it suites the style, but it's certainly a very nice drop to my taste!

nicely done mr slayer


----------



## Weizguy (7/9/07)

goatherder said:


> Les's Gose
> 
> Cloudy and very pale on the pour with a large persistent white head. Plenty of carbonation keeps a steady stream of bubbles rising from the bottom of my pilsner glass. The aroma is quite complex. There is peach and bubblegum, wheat and some clove and peppery phenlolics. Whilst the nose suggests some sweetness, there isn't much to speak of in the palate. The beer is crisp and dry up front, followed by smooth wheat and a nice fruity hop flavour. The salt takes a second or two to register - it enhances the dryness at first before identifying itself as saltiness. The salt is more evident in the aftertaste than anywhere else. The finish is as crisp as the opening, making this a very easy to drink and refreshing beer. The salt is not as dominant as I was expecting - you realise it is there but it falls away quickly leaving you wanting more. The only side effect is the feeling in the mouth like you have been feasting on salty snacks.
> 
> I'm realising now what a huge challenge this beer was. No commercial examples, a few scattered descriptions of the beer, the chance of the salt making it undrinkable and it gets sent to 27 brewers around the state. It's a complex, interesting and drinkable beer, expertly made. Thanks for being brave enough to have a crack at it Les, it was awesome.


Yeah, I think it came out OK. With no commercial examples to hand, it's hard to say how close it was to the mark, but I based it on the recipe in BYO, from Horst Dornbusch. Surely, a man with a name like that has an idea about German wheat beers. I'm happy enough with it, and it may be while b4 I brew it agaiin, but I'd surely do an extended acid rest first (despite the cloudiness), and work on other solutions for the haze.

Thanks for the kudos, but if case swappers don't enjoy it, it's a failure. I reckon that the goal, when brewing, is to make a beer (that may be freaky), but can be enjoyed in it's own right. I hope I met the goal with ths beer. Seems like you coped admirably. I guarantee that I'll make another Berliner weisse, and may even have it on tap at a HAG Summer function. It's a very approachable beer. Like the saying goes..."It's only kinky the first time".

Has the call for the 2007 Xmas case gone out yet, or are we waiting for Oktober? I'd like to make a Christmas Wheat Eisbock. I can imagine a lot of happy faces already. MHB, Steve Taylor, Keith the Moravian Swearing Bear (aka KTBG), me, Trent, and many more. Might be a huge grist, and maybe I'll need to make 2 batches to produce the volume required, but what's brewing about, except satisfying a curiosity?

Seth the beer maker (albeit Weizguy) 

P.s. Forkboy, don't wait, theyre all ready to go now. Beer frenzy :chug: with (brief) feedback of course.


----------



## PostModern (8/9/07)

These are the last 4 beers I have to review, as they're the last 4 beers I have from the case. I think I've posted comments on every beer I tasted. Apologies if I missed anyone. 

*11. Craig - Roggenbier*

This was an interesting beer for me as I'd never tasted a Roggenbier before. I wish now that I'd had it a little sooner, actually. The carbonation seemed to get in the way of the flavour, which was interesting tart and grainy, once I had swished the gas out.

*21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale*

Nice red colour. Firm head with nice carbonation. Medicinal aroma??
I too detect the weird flavour in this beer that others talked about. Maybe could be described as "Strepsils Original". Sorry Crozdog, it was an interesting beer but this weird flavour really stood out above everything else.

*23. Linz - express beer western line As per post 78*
*26. Brewer - Irish Ale*

I think I left both of these beers too late also. Tasted mostly carbolic acid. Hrmmm. Weird how often I've said that. Could be the Zyban affecting my tastebuds.

Thanks everyone for contributing, it's been fun drinking all these interesting, good and great beers! :beer:


----------



## Trent (8/9/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Keith the Moravian Swearing Bear (aka KTBG)




Priceless, Les. Never even thought of that before  And a wheat eisbock would not be unwelcome come xmas time either. We can always count on you to bring the unusual beers to us. How does a lowly hopped, 22 IBU APA sound in return  
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (8/9/07)

Trent,
Any beer that you deem fit to share is a good beer.

You make some very nice beer. In fact, I have been saving a bottle of your Dunkelweizen and a DSA (Belgian Dark Strong Ale, IIRC, for those who were wondering).

Maybe I'll do the Eisbock for the HAG Krizzy Kase. Time to start that thread soon, among the HAG club threads.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## petesbrew (10/9/07)

3 Davekate's Honey Pilsner
Poured really clear, looked fantastic and had a nice head. But I really hate to say, I wasn't too keen on the flavour... I don't know what it was, but there was a weird flavour to it. I don't trust my tastebuds to correctly name it (maybe the honey flavour?). Maybe I'm just not big on homebrewed pilsners. Really sorry, DK.

21. Crozdog's Irish Red Ale:
Pretty nice this one. Low carbonation, and I dunno what happened with the minimal to no-head, but let's just blame a possibly dirty glass on this. Had a rich reddy-brown colour,, lowish bitterness, and some toffee flavours to it. Interesting but nice.


----------



## crozdog (10/9/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'd like to make a Christmas Wheat Eisbock. I can imagine a lot of happy faces already. MHB, Steve Taylor, Keith the Moravian Swearing Bear (aka KTBG), me, Trent, and many more. Might be a huge grist, and maybe I'll need to make 2 batches to produce the volume required, but what's brewing about, except satisfying a curiosity?



Lez,

your're welcome to borrow my monsta 200l tun (in return for a cube  )if you can get someone to pick it up from my place in Sydney. The ISB'res put 63kg grain in it & knocked out 300l back in May! (checkout the gallery)


Crozdog


----------



## crozdog (10/9/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'd like to make a Christmas Wheat Eisbock. I can imagine a lot of happy faces already. MHB, Steve Taylor, Keith the Moravian Swearing Bear (aka KTBG), me, Trent, and many more. Might be a huge grist, and maybe I'll need to make 2 batches to produce the volume required, but what's brewing about, except satisfying a curiosity?



Lez,

your're welcome to borrow my monsta 200l tun (in return for a cube  )if you can get someone to pick it up from my place in Sydney. The ISB'res put 63kg grain in it & knocked out 300l back in May! (checkout the gallery)


Crozdog


----------



## goatherder (11/9/07)

Kabooby's Vienna Lager

Brilliantly clear, amber in colour with a tenacious fine bubbled white head. There is a fine noble hop aroma, supported in the background by some malt sweetness. Loads of hop flavour up front, followed up by some soft malt which falls away quickly to a dry finish. The carbonation and bitterness are excellent but I thought it could use a little more body. Overall, a really flavoursome and drinkable beer. Top beer thanks Kabooby.


----------



## goatherder (14/9/07)

Redbeard's Pale Ale

Definitely no problem with carbonation Redbeard, my sample was pretty lively. Unfortunately I think this contributed to the beer coming out very cloudy, almost like a witbier. It looked pretty clear in the bottle before I opened it though. There is a really attractive citrus aroma reminding me of mandarins and lemongrass. Behind this however are some clovey phenolics and a sulphury type aroma which weren't quite right. The taste upfront is great - a nice hit of crisp hops which falls away quickly to a bitter finish. The finish is dry and features some of the out of place characteritics of the aroma. Sorry Redbeard, but I have to concur with the other reviewers that there is probably a mild infection, even though I didn't get a gusher or the tell-tale ring in the bottle. It's a shame because this would have been a terrific beer otherwise.


----------



## goatherder (14/9/07)

Shonky's IPA

Brown in colour, a little hazy, with a small white head which lasted the whole glass. There is some floral hop aroma but the real winner is the malt. Raisins and molasses come to mind along with some sweet toffee. The flavour is sweet up front, quickly followed by an assertive bitterness with a long complex malty finish. The malt profile reminded me a lot of Coopers Vintage Ale. The mouthfeel is reasonably full, though not too full to be cloying, and the carbonation seemed pretty right to me. It seemed that other reviewers either loved or hated this one - I'm most certainly in the love camp. The malty flavours were just outstanding. Cheers Shonky.


----------



## goatherder (14/9/07)

Stephen's Belhaven Export

Almost black in colour with flashes of red trying to penetrate when held up to the light. There is a subdued pale tan head which sticks around forever. There are some subtle roasted malts with a little buttery aroma in the background. The flavour is very smooth with a perfectly balanced bitterness. There is a subtle smoky flavour in there too - I can see why this yeast is reported to give this effect. Beautiful. A nice full mouthfeel and balanced carbonation makes this so drinkable. Top beer thanks Stephen, a perfect way to finish off the night.


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/07)

11. Craig's Roggenbier:

Never had one of these before, so didn't know what to expect. The head was awesome. Really foamy, and lasted forever. Tastewise , ah a wheatbeer!, quite spicy, and reminds me heavily of Les the Wiezguy's Gose. Same flavour (but duh! Less salt!). Not a flavour I'm too keen on, but cheers for yet another interesting beer.


----------



## Trent (15/9/07)

THOMMO'S BLONDE ALE
Poured quite hazy straight out of the fridge, a light amber colour, with a lovely looking headSweet malt on the nose, and some fruity esters that remind me of a belgian GSA (pear/apple, or something like that) There is some honey in the flavour first up, which could be oxidation, Moderate bitterness, some sweet malt there, and those esters again. Not quite what I would choose to drink usually, but IIRC, you made this beer to try and get your megaswill drinking mates into drinking homebrew? If so, you have hit the nail on the head, this is something they could start to like, and het them used to a little bit more flavour than usual, then ya can feed em a double IPA a few weeks later :lol:
Thanks for sharing
Trent
EDIT - meant to mention that the haze seems to be chill haze, cause as it warms, the haze disappears.


----------



## Trent (15/9/07)

PUNTER'S SCHWARZBIER - 
Jet black, with a lovely tan head that makes it look like a nice stout. I have served it straight out of the fridge, but there is a restrained roasty aroma with a slightly smoky quality to it (kinda reminds me of the stout I put in this case). the smokiness translates into the flavour, and there is also some slight fruitiness. The bitterness is medium, the malt sweet up front and finishes quite dry.
Even as it warms, that smokiness is still there, and the dryness compliments it. The fruitiness I thought I detected earlier seems to have disspiated as it warms. The body is reasonably thin, and it is quite drinkable. I think that I recall you saying this wasnt your best schwarzbier? Anyway, it probably isnt the greatest schwarz, it (to me) tastes like a thinner version of my stout, but there is no real faults with it, and I enjoyed it alot. I would like to try a bottle of your regular schwarz one day though, maybe we should do a beer swap one day through Mark's?
Thanks for sharing
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (16/9/07)

Barramundi said:


> Guys , my swap beer was my first attempt at a full batch all grain beer , so please feel free to be critical with your feedback on it , its been in the bottle for a month so i thinks its ready to drink, like i said be critical but be kind ...
> 
> cheers NED


Edward (NED),
Quite an elegant ESB. Malty and hoppy with some roastiness. A little roasty and sharp for mine, but certainly a good job, and bonus points as it was your first ag.
Great thick creamy head and carbonation level. The head was persistent too! Hung around like a true champion. The colour was great, at a light-mid translucent brown. Did I say clarity?...in spades. However I managed to get some cloudiness after the second pour. Must've been a poor pour.
Drank the lot and was enlightened.

Not sure if anyone else get a slight taste of acetic, or if it's the Yank hops (I assume), but it may be a mild acetobacter infection (a constant danger in my brewery).

I'd give you 7 out of 10 for this beer, if that means anything to anyone at all.

Thanks for the beer, Barra
Seth  

P.S. I just read Trent's post below, and boy are we on the same wavelength this weekend. I also grabbed Stephen's Belhaven for a taste, and we both posted in this (apparently) deceased thread.


----------



## T.D. (17/9/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Edward (NED),
> Quite an elegant ESB. Malty and hoppy with some roastiness. A little roasty and sharp for mine, but certainly a good job, and bonus points as it was your first ag.
> Great thick creamy head and carbonation level. The head was persistent too! Hung around like a true champion. The colour was great, at a light-mid translucent brown. Did I say clarity?...in spades. However I managed to get some cloudiness after the second pour. Must've been a poor pour.
> Drank the lot and was enlightened.
> ...



I tried Barra's beer the other night. I wasn't really sure what the style was because for some reason I have "robust porter" on the list I printed out. I thought it kind of sat in between a porter and an ESB - almost had a "Scottish Ale" feel about it. It doesn't matter anyway because I thought it was a great beer, regardless of the style. Like Les said, nice rich brown colour and as clear as crystal. The flavour was nice and full with some roastiness in the background. The late hops were quite distinctive to me but I couldn't put my finger on it. After checking with Barra he said its Northern Brewer and Cascade. I think it was the Northern Brewer I was tasting - took me back to a few years ago when I went through a NB phase. The hopping was perfect for the type of beer it was, the carbonation was spot on, and the flavour was very moreish! To think this was his first full sized AG, I was very impressed! :beerbang: 

p.s. Les, I didn't get any acetic or sharp flavours at all in mine.


----------



## Trent (17/9/07)

STEPHEN'S BELHAVEN EXPORT
I figured this beer would be a great excuse to crack out my new scottish ale glass (the other one got smashed in transit back from the US), so I was quite excited to try it. On top of that, stephens favourite footy team were about to take on the warriors.
Poured a very dark colour, have to say black, and there was no light getting through in my glass. There was a slightly metallic aroma to it, along with some roastiness and a very feint hint of smokiness.
The beer tasted quite nice, low bitterness, medium maltiness, finished fairly dry like a good scottish ale should, but that metallic flavour stayed there for about half the glass before disappearing. I have taken it out of the fridge 40 mins before cracking it, but it wasnt till it warmed even more that it tasted cleaner (to me). It was a nice beer, but compared with the scottish ale stephen put on for my wedding, it was not his best, cause I LOVED that scottish ale. So, it is quite a nice beer, but I am a little disappointed, Browny, you set the bar too bloody high the first time! I can only tell you this, cause the cowboys put the thumpings to the warriors (who looked like they were playing for the wooden spoon), and you will be happy for a week no matter what. Except maybe when Thurstons suspension gets handed down for that spear tackle. Danny buderus got 5 weeks in the corresponding game last year for a similar tackle, and he hadnt been to the judiciary EVER. That said, though, he IS a queenslander, and they always get treated a bit/lot better at the judiciary.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/07)

T.D. said:


> I tried Barra's beer the other night. I wasn't really sure what the style was because for some reason I have "robust porter" on the list I printed out. I thought it kind of sat in between a porter and an ESB - almost had a "Scottish Ale" feel about it. It doesn't matter anyway because I thought it was a great beer, regardless of the style. Like Les said, nice rich brown colour and as clear as crystal. The flavour was nice and full with some roastiness in the background. The late hops were quite distinctive to me but I couldn't put my finger on it. After checking with Barra he said its Northern Brewer and Cascade. I think it was the Northern Brewer I was tasting - took me back to a few years ago when I went through a NB phase. The hopping was perfect for the type of beer it was, the carbonation was spot on, and the flavour was very moreish! To think this was his first full sized AG, I was very impressed! :beerbang:
> 
> p.s. Les, I didn't get any acetic or sharp flavours at all in mine.


Maybe the ESB tag was a big call, as I know it was meant to be a Robusto, but as soon as I poured it, it just looked like a great ESB. I was thinking of the ESB in my fridge, so I hope I didn't distress anyone with the description.

It was prob a little roasty for an ESB, but too delicate for a "robust".

The acetic that I could taste was "just there", so I don't think that everyone would get it. There was no ring in the neck of the bottle, so maybe I was getting the flavour from some carbonic bite.

The hopping wasn't too strong for the beer, and as I said, quite good for a first ag (especially when compared to my first ag).

Seth  

Belhaven tonight :beer:


----------



## T.D. (17/9/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Belhaven tonight :beer:



Indeed, I might do the same I think! :chug:


----------



## Barramundi (17/9/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Maybe the ESB tag was a big call, as I know it was meant to be a Robusto, but as soon as I poured it, it just looked like a great ESB. I was thinking of the ESB in my fridge, so I hope I didn't distress anyone with the description.
> 
> It was prob a little roasty for an ESB, but too delicate for a "robust".
> 
> ...




no distress caused les , thanks for the comments , i actually agree the beer wasnt quite what i was hoping to get out of it but that doesnt meanim not happy with it , most comments seem to say the same thing "it wasnt quite a 'robust' porter ' " but these are things to be learnt obviously , anyway thanks again for the positive reinforcements , glad you liked the beer , 

T.D also thanks for the comments 

IF anyone cares ive posted the recipe in the recipe threads of this site...


----------



## Trent (17/9/07)

CROZDOGS IRISH RED ALE
Poured a deep amber/reddish colour, though definitely more amber than red. It was also quite hazy, but it is fairly cold, and could just be chill haze. The aroma is quite malty, and a complex malty at that. No real hops to smell, though there are some fruity esters and a slightly hot alcohol smell. Was this beer fermented a bit higher than intended? Very malty flavour, caramelly and almost plum and raisin in the maltiness, finishes quite sweet, moderate bitterness, and quite a full body. It is actually very very tasty, I really like it, but it doesnt have the dryer finish that I would associate with an Irish Red. I would suggest that if you put a small percentage of roast barley into the grist, and a little less crystal (I assume there is a fair bit of crystal in there, but am often wrong) would give it that drying finish, and lend a redder hue.
As I said, I really enjoyed this beer. I dont think it is a great Irish red, but it is very tasty as it is, and may I be so bold as to suggest brewing a wort with the same recipe, and using a Belgian yeast - would net you one hell of a dubbel.
And by the way, it is definitely chill haze affecting the beer.
Trent
EDIT - Crozdog, FYI, there is a ring around the neck of my bottle, at the fill line. the beer itself doesnt really taste infected with anything, and the carbonation is fairly low, so it says to me that you either primed with DME, or may have a very mild brewhouse infection. As I said before in this thread, I have had that problem myself recently, so I would have a look at all your recent batches, and if they exhibit the same tell tale ring, have a look at replacing some of your plastics, starting with your hoses (cause they are cheapest) and working your way up from there. Providing you didnt prime with DME or Spiese! T.


----------



## Trent (18/9/07)

JOSH'S GERMAN PILSENER
Poured a quite hazy straw/pale gold colour, with a lovely thick, moussy, white head. Some sweet malt on the aroma, but also a fairly prominent yeast aroma. The yeast aroma translates into the flavour, and I am afraid it is the only flavour I can really get (my palate seems particualrly sensitive to yeast flavours and by products)Medium body, medium high bitterness that lasts into the aftertaste, and medium malt sweetness. This beer went quite well with my Thai curry tonight, very easy drinking, but I would like to taste a bit more hops than the yeast I am getting out of it. Cannot work out why I am getting such a flavour, I just am. Seems like a good beer otherwise, and appears to be well balanced. Maybe try using some kind of fining agent to clear up the haze a bit though.
All the best
Trent


----------



## crozdog (19/9/07)

Trent said:


> CROZDOGS IRISH RED ALE
> Poured a deep amber/reddish colour, though definitely more amber than red. It was also quite hazy, but it is fairly cold, and could just be chill haze. The aroma is quite malty, and a complex malty at that. No real hops to smell, though there are some fruity esters and a slightly hot alcohol smell. Was this beer fermented a bit higher than intended? Very malty flavour, caramelly and almost plum and raisin in the maltiness, finishes quite sweet, moderate bitterness, and quite a full body. It is actually very very tasty, I really like it, but it doesnt have the dryer finish that I would associate with an Irish Red. I would suggest that if you put a small percentage of roast barley into the grist, and a little less crystal (I assume there is a fair bit of crystal in there, but am often wrong) would give it that drying finish, and lend a redder hue.
> As I said, I really enjoyed this beer. I dont think it is a great Irish red, but it is very tasty as it is, and may I be so bold as to suggest brewing a wort with the same recipe, and using a Belgian yeast - would net you one hell of a dubbel.
> And by the way, it is definitely chill haze affecting the beer.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Trent. Recipe was as follows:
10kg JW trad ale
1kg JW crystal
70g JW roast barley
500g wheat
45g 5% fuggles @ 60
45g 5% fuggles @ 30
30g 5.7% ekg @ 10

mashed at 65 degrees
OG 1.051 @ 25 IBU

Fermented at 17 with Wyeast irish ale, Bulked primed with ordinary white sugar

There may be some sort of infection considering the feedback to date.

Will have to try the dubbel experiment but add additional sugar to up the OG a bit;-)


----------



## Josh (19/9/07)

Trent said:


> JOSH'S GERMAN PILSENER
> Poured a quite hazy straw/pale gold colour, with a lovely thick, moussy, white head. Some sweet malt on the aroma, but also a fairly prominent yeast aroma. The yeast aroma translates into the flavour, and I am afraid it is the only flavour I can really get (my palate seems particualrly sensitive to yeast flavours and by products)Medium body, medium high bitterness that lasts into the aftertaste, and medium malt sweetness. This beer went quite well with my Thai curry tonight, very easy drinking, but I would like to taste a bit more hops than the yeast I am getting out of it. Cannot work out why I am getting such a flavour, I just am. Seems like a good beer otherwise, and appears to be well balanced. Maybe try using some kind of fining agent to clear up the haze a bit though.
> All the best
> Trent


Cheers Trent. Will consider the finings next time.


----------



## Trent (19/9/07)

NIFTY'S SOME KIND OF ESB
Poured a lovely deep amber colour, slightly hazy, with a thick, of white head. The bubbles look a little lively, as if it is fairly highly carbed, though it is still a very attractive looking beer.
I get alot of caramelly aroma's on the nose, and some sherry like aroma's in the background, possibly the beginnigs of some oxidation. Definite plum and raisin from crystal malt, some low fruity esters and I think I can get some low hops. Theer is some definite oxidation flavours starting to show, though I find them quite appealing in an english ale. There is also alot of character from the crystal malts, and a drying in the finish, almost slightly astringent. Did you throw in some roast barley for a touch of colour at all? That would be my guess for it anyway. Medium high bitterness that linger long into the aftertaste, complex maltiness and that (light) astringeny are also there in the finish. A few fruity esters, and not much hop flavour there, medium full body that dries out in the finish. Probably a little too highly carbed, but still quite enjoyable. Very nice beer, nifty, thanks for sharing.
Trent
EDIT - Haze appeared to be chill haze, as it cleared as it warmed.


----------



## nifty (19/9/07)

Thanks Trent

There was ale malt, munich, crystal and a good whack of flaked maize in it. I've just added the recipe in the recipe section.

I did a side by side comparison with a Fullers ESB and apart from the haze, the colour was spot on, but I didn't nail the hoppy spiciness ?? (not sure about that description) of the Fullers.

cheers

nifty


----------



## petesbrew (20/9/07)

7. Shonky's IPA
Top work, Shonky! Had a really good head, a nice deep cherry red colour, and the taste was sensational.
The only way I can describe the flavour is "big, roasty, hoppy". A sensational ale indeed!


----------



## goatherder (21/9/07)

TD's Honey Brown Lager

Deep copper, persistent head and perfectly clear, this is a great looking beer. There is a hop note, a little spicy and a little floral, with some background toffee malt and a hint of honey. There is a fantastic toasted malty flavour with a little honey coming through too. The carbonation is great and the mouthfeel is nice and full. This is a top beer TD, really clean and well made with the honey not being overwhelming. Great beer for a Friday arvo outside, I really enjoyed it. Cheers.


----------



## T.D. (21/9/07)

goatherder said:


> TD's Honey Brown Lager
> 
> Deep copper, persistent head and perfectly clear, this is a great looking beer. There is a hop note, a little spicy and a little floral, with some background toffee malt and a hint of honey. There is a fantastic toasted malty flavour with a little honey coming through too. The carbonation is great and the mouthfeel is nice and full. This is a top beer TD, really clean and well made with the honey not being overwhelming. Great beer for a Friday arvo outside, I really enjoyed it. Cheers.



Cheers goatherder, glad you liked it!


----------



## goatherder (21/9/07)

Trent's Dry Stout

Opaque and inky black with a voluminous head which you could eat with a spoon. There is a nice dark chocolate aroma, with a hint of the smoke you alluded to in your description. Beneath the roasty coffee flavours is a solid malt presence which lasts on into the finish. The malt is perfectly balanced with the dryness of the roast and the bitterness. This is a seriously drinkable session stout with loads of flavour. Thanks Trent, top beer mate.


----------



## petesbrew (23/9/07)

Got 3 to report on here.
16. Steve's Belhaven Export
Couldn't really be bothered trawling back through this post, but I think I remember people mentioning this as a stout. Anyway that's what I was expecting when I first tasted it, but it reminded me of a Dark Lager (Kozel Dark?). Big flavour, but quite light in body. Enjoyed this one, but kinda affected my gaming on the PS2 that night! :lol: 

Josh's White Christmas - complimentary.
Unbelievably clear and white. Had a fantastic creamy head. Flavour was pretty good. Very sharp biting flavour, yet easy to drink. Nice work, Josh.

Trent's APA 106 - complimentary
Nice light golden colour. Really fresh, floral smell and sweetish flavour. I'm really getting back into the APA's now, thanks to this swap. Thanks again, Trent.


Pete


----------



## petesbrew (26/9/07)

Shared MHB's 4year old mead last night at the Hills Brewers Guild pizza night.
One of the guys was smart enough to ask for port glasses to enjoy this in.
Bloody awesome. Smelled and tasted like a really sticky dessert wine.

Lucky for me it wasn't all drunk, so I'll try to talk SWMBO into having a glass.... won't try too hard though, she doesn't like meads. haha
Pete


----------



## Stuster (27/9/07)

I've been very slack about writing reviews. Sorry to all those I've missed. Here are some brief ones on those I can remember.

Les' Gose - great beer. Or at least it would be without the salt. Just too much of that I thought (and I love salt), with a lovely beer hiding underneath it trying to get out.  

Josh's Pilsner - I agree with an earlier reviewer that the yeast flavours are too dominant in this beer. It reminds me a lot of the pilsner I made last year. I wasn't sure if it was temp control, or whether it could have done with a bit longer on the yeast cake to clean up after itself. Not sure if any of that will help you, but other than that it was a good beer, great head and lacing and balanced.

Craig's Roggenbier - I loved this beer and better yet I think it might have persuaded SWMBO that wheat beers are drinkable after all. Great head, still very cloudy after this time in the bottle, excellent wheat beer aromas and flavours, but with some extra spice and body from the rye. Good stuff. :super: 

Linz's Red - I was interested in this beer as it seemed to me to have some of the same esters that Crozdog's Irish red had. I've also read on some US sites about getting the same extreme fruitiness in Irish reds from this Guinness yeast. Still, I liked the beer myself. A bit overcarbed I guess, but a quick swirl sorted that out. Very clear, good head, and those dark berry esters that I liked.  

Goatherder's bock - Nice beer. I don't have much to say about this one. Sorry. I remember it was dark  , smooth, good head, a bit under-carbed, and some good maltiness.

Only two more to go now and I promise to write some reviews on those beers.


----------



## petesbrew (30/9/07)

Barramundi's Boisterous Bellhop

This would have to be the "clearest" porter I've had, as I could almost see through it. But it was definitely Robust flavourwise, nice bitterness too. Nice work Barra. A good one for a lazy saturday night.
Pete


----------



## goatherder (5/10/07)

Nifty's Some kind of ESB

Nice copper in colour with a bit of haze. There are some great caramel and toffee aromas which follow through into the flavour. The rich malt flavours really come through as the beer warms up. The carbonation is low but perfect for the style, along with the bitterness. Top beer thanks Nifty, really enjoyed drinking this one.


----------



## goatherder (8/10/07)

Thommo's Blonde Ale

It pours crystal clear which showcases the active carbonation streaming up through the glass to the huge white head. The aroma has a very attractive Belgian ester profile, reminding me a lot of Murray's Sassy Blonde. There is a nice depth of malt flavour which is perfectly balanced by the hop bitterness. The beer finishes slightly sweet but still remains very quaffable. Outstanding beer thanks Thommo, a great example of the style.


----------



## goatherder (11/10/07)

Brewer's Irish Ale

On the dark side of amber, this beer is very clear and holds a good head. There are loads of malty, toasty and caramel aromas. The aromas follow through into the flavour, making this a delicious malty beer. I detected a hint of warm alcohol in the taste. From the aroma I was expecting an overly sweet beer but this is perfectly balanced. The mouthfeel is quite full yet the beer finishes dry and very drinkable. Outstanding beer thanks Brewer.


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/07)

15. Goatherder's Bock
Sensational. Haven't had many bocks... in fact the last one I remember would've been toohey's Blue Bock. Don't think a comparison should be made!
Awesome dark colour, a low but nice head, and a top flavour. I enjoyed this immensly while watching Beerfest again & p!ssing myself laughing.
The wife even kinda enjoyed it.... the movie that is. I don't bother offering her tastes anymore!

Trent's GSA (104 or 102) Complimentary stubby
Nice light golden colour &frothy persistent head.
Nice, big, rich, fruity flavours here, Trent. (I have to watch when I write fruity... last time it was an infection hey?! haha)
Went well with a thai red beef curry.


----------



## goatherder (13/10/07)

Stuster's Biere de Garde

A lovely copper colour with a little haze and a nice fluffy white head. The first thing that hit me in the smell was pepper. Behind the spiciness are warm complex malts and some esters which appear as the beer gets warmer. The flavour has more deep complex malt - I get sweet dried fruit and dark toffee and just a hint of warm alchol. The bitterness is superb for a beer this size, keeping the huge mouthfeel in check. I'm finding it tough to put the glass down. I resisted the urge to drink this one early, I think it's paid off. Magic beer thanks Stuster.


----------



## petesbrew (18/10/07)

12. Punter - Schwartzbier

Fantastic. Yet another 1st of a style tasted, that's what these swaps are great for. The flavours reminded me of my dark ale, but a whooooole lot better of course. Nice rich choc flavour, mild bitterness, easy to drink, and a head that didn't go away or didn't get too vigorous. Awesome work, Punter. I've saved this yeast for an attempt sometime (really, I've only saved one or two yeasts overall!)


----------



## Thommo (18/10/07)

I Had Stuster's beer last night.

Awesome beer. Head lasted the whole glass. I took my time and savoured this one to see what flavours would develop as it warmed up. I didn't get the sweet fruit that Goatherder mentioned, but got the warm alcohol and kind of a toasty-toffee-biscuity flavour. Very nice. Mine was beautiful and clear, no sign of any haze.

Well Done Stu.


----------



## Trent (18/10/07)

Pete
That was my Golden Strong Ale, and yes, it is supposed to be fruity! It isnt the best attempt, I dont think, but it is certainly a decent beer. I am glad that you liked it.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Stuster (18/10/07)

Thanks, goatherder and Thommo. I'm shocked that you've managed to hold off drinking mine so long, Thommo, after your record quick finish to the case last time.  

I'm pretty happy with how this one turned out. Hoping to do it again for my own consumption next winter. It does appear to develop well with some time. Anyway, if anybody's interested, the recipe is in the recipe section. Hope those slack NSW comp judges agree with you boys next week.


----------



## Thommo (18/10/07)

I'm pretty proud of the restraint I've managed too.  

Been trying to get a bit healthy, going to the gym, no beer midweek (last night was my first slip up in 8 weeks - I have a feeling tonight will be my second because I have Les' Goze ready for my glass).


----------



## goatherder (19/10/07)

Beer Slayer's Oatmeal Stout

Super black with amber highlights and a tall tan head. Espresso coffee and dark chocolate aromas abound with a hint of fruity yeast esters. This continues through to the taste with the dark malt flavours lingering long into the finish. There is some sweetness at the start, well balanced by the hop bitterness but the beer finishes with the characteristic dryness of the dark malts. The mouthfeel is silky smooth and the carbonation is right on target. Top notch beer in my eyes Beerslayer, one of the highlights of the case.


----------



## Barramundi (25/10/07)

Gentlemen , im just about through the case now , sorry ive been offline and somewhat off the radar for a while now and havent been posting reviews on the beers , in general all of them were great beers with some definate "want to try's" in terms of brewing that style of beer .. 

Thanks for the feedback on my beer , glad it was liked by most of you , and once again sorry for my lack of detail review....


----------



## goatherder (26/10/07)

davekate's Honey Pilsner

A nice amber colour with excellent clarity, this beer pours with an ample white head which dissipated fairly quickly. There are some yeast esters on the nose with a hint of lemon. The beer is slightly sweet up front and is followed by a funny medicinal flavour and some hot alcohol. Unfortunately this lingers on into the finish. The carbonation and bitterness levels are very good for the style. Potentially a good drop, let down a little by the fermentation. Cheers davekate.


----------



## goatherder (27/10/07)

Forkboy's Chocolate Porter

Sorry Forkboy, I'm doing this from memory. I wrote a full review last night but somehow it didn't make it to the website (probably PEBKAC). I am really bummed because it was a terrific beer. It was just shy of black, letting enough light through to throw lots of nice ruby and amber colours. There was some licorice, molasses and chocolate notes on the nose. The taste was awesome, a really long chocolate finish with well balanced bitterness and carbonation. Sorry about the scant detail Forkboy, this was a first class beer which I really enjoyed. Cheers.


----------



## goatherder (27/10/07)

PoMo's Oatmeal Stout

Uberblack with some amber highlights peeking through the gloom. It poured with an ample off white head which stuck around for most of the glass. There are some chocolate and roasty notes along with some esters. The beer is sweet up front with the creamy mouthfeel of the style and finishes to a dry balanced roastiness. The mouthfeel is tending towards the thin side which helps to keep it really drinkable. Top beer thanks PoMo, a great way to end the case.

That's it everyone, my case is done. 27 beers and 27 reviews, it's been a great journey. Thanks everyone, I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## petesbrew (3/11/07)

22.Homebrewworld - American Pale Ale
Nice deep gold colour, Thin but good head, and a great flavour.
I'm really getting into the APA's now, and this one was tops.


----------



## PostModern (3/11/07)

goatherder said:


> PoMo's Oatmeal Stout
> 
> Uberblack with some amber highlights peeking through the gloom. It poured with an ample off white head which stuck around for most of the glass. There are some chocolate and roasty notes along with some esters. The beer is sweet up front with the creamy mouthfeel of the style and finishes to a dry balanced roastiness. The mouthfeel is tending towards the thin side which helps to keep it really drinkable. Top beer thanks PoMo, a great way to end the case.



Cheers gh. Appreciate the feedback. I was pretty pleased with that stout. Glad to see it has survived the test of time 

It might have been a bit thicker, but to make the required 28 bottles, I had to prime with a litre of priming solution


----------



## petesbrew (13/11/07)

Shared one of Gulpa's complimentary Porters (had August on the cap) last weekend with my father-in-law. He's not really a drinker, but loves his stout, and he was very impressed with this one, Gulpa. Definitely an easy-drinking, very-tasty porter.


----------



## Gulpa (13/11/07)

petesbrew said:


> Shared one of Gulpa's complimentary Porters (had August on the cap) last weekend with my father-in-law. He's not really a drinker, but loves his stout, and he was very impressed with this one, Gulpa. Definitely an easy-drinking, very-tasty porter.



Glad you enjoyed, Pete. Funny enough, this is one that I keep for when my father-in-law wants a beer. He likes them dark as well.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (19/11/07)

26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004

Drank this one yesterday arvo while brewing up a JSGA clone. It was a great way to finish the weekend. Good beer, and the aroma of the amarillo wafting across the backyard!

Bloody beautiful. Even had it in a Kilkenny glass, but it was tastier than a Kilkenny. Nice hop bitterness, and a great colour. 

Only one tallie to go now, 25. Oatmeal stout.


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/07)

25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout

A top beer indeed, PoMo. I'm struggling to remember the finer points as i had this over a week ago, but it was tops. Nice roasty smooth and slightly bitter.
A great way to end off a brilliant case of beers.
Cheers guys.
Pete


----------



## Weizguy (26/5/08)

10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)

I found this and a few others, coated in oil, after my latest flood.

After cleaning the bottle, I imbibed.

This beer has great chocolate/espresso character and after 12 months has mellowed out to a very drinkable stout.
No excessive alcohol or yeasty character.

I didn't record anything at the time, as my internet was out. Phone line chopped by some Water Co. nong with a back-hoe.

Apologies for the small amount of feedback, but the beer was well enjoyed.

Les


----------

